# Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2



## Pikepauly (11. November 2008)

------------


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Dabei


----------



## Pikepauly (11. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

--------------


----------



## Belly_gaga (11. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moinsen das ist ja super da habe ich urlaub die zeit ich bin auf jeden fall dann mit dabei ich glaube da brauchen wir wohl auch schon einen heissen Punsch wah?:vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet (11. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

:vik:  auuuuuch :q

piet


----------



## xbxmxnn (11. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

An dem Tag kann ich auch! Bin dabei!


----------



## Freelander (11. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Dabei


 

Ich auch!! Hoffe ich jetzt endlich mal.#6
Bis jetzt habe ich da noch nichts auf meinem Dienstplan stehen.


----------



## macmarco (11. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Ich aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauch :m


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Dabei


----------



## Wildshark (11. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin
Wenn alles Glück zusammen kommt. Dann tausche ich auch gerne am 30.12.08 mein Lenkrad gegen die Fliegenrute ein!
Das könnte auch was werden!:q:q 
Kann der Wind mal aufhören so doll zu ( bla.. ) pusten! |uhoh:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (11. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Ihr wollt mich wohl nicht dabei haben ... :c:c:c

pöse Puben seid ihr.|bigeyes

Ich werde dann mal für das Bruttosozialprodukt sorgen wenn ihr Schnaps aus Fässern genießt.:q

Wünsche euch viel spaß - vielleicht klappt es ja im März ...#c

Gruß Stephan#h


----------



## xfishbonex (11. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

#q#q das kann doch wohl nicht angehen #q#q ich kotz hier gerade ab :vda bin ich bei schwieger eltern in anklam biz zum 2 januar :c
wann seh ich euch denn mal endlich |supergri ich möchte mal paar neue beknackte watt angler kennenlernen lg andre 
trotzdem wünsche ich euch viel spaß und fette trutten :g


----------



## goeddoek (11. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Hej Paukenpilli - was ist das hier ? Wieso steht mein Name nicht auf der Liste |kopfkrat :r :q:q

:q Im Ernst - dabei #h


----------



## Wildshark (11. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Immer ruhig Blut goeddoek !!! Meiner ist auch nicht da!!! lol


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Hej Paukenpilli - was ist das hier ? Wieso steht mein Name nicht auf der Liste |kopfkrat :r :q:q
> 
> :q Im Ernst - dabei #h



Shuttleservice ist denke ich auch wieder gebucht?


----------



## Pikepauly (11. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Mönsch!

Schon wieder die ganze "Küstenelite" am Start.

Freut mich!


----------



## goeddoek (11. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Shuttleservice ist denke ich auch wieder gebucht?



Das wäre äußerst klasse von Dir #6 #6#6

Freu mich schon #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Das wäre äußerst klasse von Dir #6 #6#6
> 
> Freu mich schon #h



"Taxi-Steffen" steht zu Deiner Verfügung  #h


----------



## Pikepauly (12. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Steffen wir müssen dann mal sehen, ob wir da am Strand sone Art Glühweinbude machen. 
Ich bin auf jeden Fall schon am 29 auffe Insel und da kann man ja mal son büschen was vorbereiten.

Und testen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Soll ich Dir ab 29. Dez ein Bett richten? 
Hab erst ab 02.01.09 wieder Gäste.

Glühweinbude klingt gut 
Den Ausschank sollte aber nicht "Phallus" machen, sonst kriegen die anderen nix ab


----------



## Pikepauly (12. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Pfahl-us kriegt nur warme Milch.


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Pfahl-us kriegt nur warme Milch.



Kinderpunsch


----------



## Wildshark (12. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

*Brause!!!!!#6*


----------



## Pikepauly (12. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Jo Steffen!

Vom 29 auf 30 ten würde ich gerne bei Euch übernachten.
Das könntest Du schon mal vormerken.


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Jo Steffen!
> 
> Vom 29 auf 30 ten würde ich gerne bei Euch übernachten.
> Das könntest Du schon mal vormerken.



Buchung hiermit bestätigt


----------



## Pikepauly (12. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Bliebe noch die Getränkefrage!
Kann aber warten bis 29 Dez.
Gibt glaube ich Schnaps genug auffe Insel.


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

DA kannste von ausgehen Pauly


----------



## xbxmxnn (12. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Ich hörte ebenfalls davon (hab mal da drüben Fußball gespielt vor vielen monden - an die Spiele erinnere ich mich nur noch schwach, an die Feiern dafür umso mehr).


----------



## macmarco (12. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Wie??Ihr wollt wieder Schnaps trinken?? oh oh oh... dann sehen ja morgends wieder einige aus wie...... oder besser gesagt: sie fühlen sie wie......


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Ich hab mir mal vorgemerkt, dass es diese Event-Planung gibt. 

Wahrscheinlich es wieder vor Silvester wärmer als die ganze nächste Jahreshälfte, nicht wahr?  
Jemand, der 400m hohen Windschutz gar nicht so schlecht findet ...

Wo ist eigentlich der Volker72 geblieben #h, wieso ist der noch nicht angemeldet zum BMA2, wieso wohnt der noch nicht "nebenan?" 
Georg, weißt Du was? |wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (12. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

@ Detlef

Du kommst!

Du und Truttenlöns an einem Strand, das wärs.


----------



## gallus (12. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Tach auch,

der Fallus würde liebend gerne wieder euch mit zum BMA,
schämt sich aber wegen der Geschichte vom letzten.

Möchte auch nicht der Ethanolminister sein;
lieber der Getränkeminister,der beim nächsten Mal(sofern ihr nix gegen meine Anwesenheit habt!?),für ne Kiste Wasser-Cola-Brause sorgt.

Tut mir echt leid..:c


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @ Detlef
> 
> Du kommst!
> 
> Du und Truttenlöns an einem Strand, das wärs.



Der Techniker und der Taktiker,...#6

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Det mal neben mir steht und 18er Spökets an 18er Mono Richtung Dänemark feuert.

Ich werde dann wohl mal mit Myranspinnern fischen...


gallus schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> der Fallus würde liebend gerne wieder euch mit zum BMA,
> schämt sich aber wegen der Geschichte vom letzten.
> ...



Locker bleiben, wir waren alle mal so. Naja also ich nicht direkt, aber es ist alles nur Spaß!!!


----------



## Pikepauly (12. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

@Phall-US

Büdde komm.
Meine ich ernst!


----------



## gallus (12. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Hi Ulli,

hab ja nun zu Recht genug Schelte bekommen,
ich bin auch der Meinung -High Voltage- hat nix am Wasser zu suchen.
Fehler macht aber auch bekanntlich jeder mal,schlimm ist natürlich wenn sie
einen in Verruf und/oder Gefahr bringen..


----------



## gallus (12. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

@Pikepauly

Sehr gern..!


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Wie gesagt bleib locker, du hast allen viel Spass gemacht.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

@Gallus

Nun bleib mal locker.
Du kommst, wenn Du magst und gut.
Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen.
Was meinst Du was andere (mich eingeschlossen) in Deinem Alter fürn Blödsinn gemacht haben.


----------



## goeddoek (12. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



gallus schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> der Fallus würde liebend gerne wieder euch mit zum BMA,
> schämt sich aber wegen der Geschichte vom letzten.
> ...





He, nu' ma' locker blei'm  :q:q 

Alles nur Spaß, was die Onkels hier machen 
Du hast keinen angepöbelt o.Ä. also was solls ?

Tödlich langweilig kannst Du im Alter noch werden ( mußt Du aber nicht  )

Also - erscheinen ist angesagt.



@ Angeldet

Ich weiß nicht, wo Volker sich rumtreibt #c Wollte der nicht beruflich umziehen in deine Nähe |kopfkrat

Eigentlich wollte er doch schon beim letzten Treffen dabei sein |bigeyes


----------



## goeddoek (13. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Gallus
> 
> 
> Was meinst Du was andere (mich eingeschlossen) in Deinem Alter fürn Blödsinn gemacht haben.





Er nu wieder - snackt as een Grooten  :q:q


----------



## gallus (13. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Also dann ist das hier meine offizielle Anmeldung
zum Zweiten BMA.

Hoffe alle sehen das so wie ihr!

DANKE!


----------



## Pikepauly (13. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

@Georg

Ich behaupte mal, wenn ich heute noch so "drauf wäre", würdest Du mit mir nix zu tun haben wollen.


@Gallus

Bist schon lange eingetragen.


----------



## prophet12 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin moin an alle hier,
fahrt ihr alle mit dem Belly raus?


----------



## Pikepauly (13. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Von welchem Volker schnackt ihr eigentlich??


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Prima, der Hahn ist auch dabei 

Alter, JEDER hat schon mal den Kasper gemacht, am letzten Wochenende warst es eben Du.

Alles im grünen Bereich 

@prophet12:
Belly  BMA ist eigentlich erst für Ende März geplant.
Allerdings wird der ein oder andere seins vermutlch auch im Dezember dabeihaben.


----------



## prophet12 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> @prophet12:
> Belly BMA ist eigentlich erst für Ende März geplant.
> Allerdings wird der ein oder andere seins vermutlch auch im Dezember dabeihaben.


 
Ok, jetzt klingt das ganze interessant(Habe kein Belly)
Lust habe ich auf jeden Fall, mal schauen ob es zeitlich passt.


----------



## goeddoek (13. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin #h

Ich werde definitiv ohne BB erscheinen. Muss das Gerödel nich alles zu Fuß mitschleppen  
Es sei denn, Pauly ..... nee, dass lassen wir  lieber  :q


----------



## Pikepauly (13. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Ob ich da mit dem Belly aufrock, hängt vom Wetter ab.


----------



## Wildshark (13. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin Gallus !

Und so Gott es will fängst du Dein Handy!!!!|bla:
Und das schreibt gerade so ein Neuling wie ich!
Man das wird ja wieder eine lustige Runde!!


----------



## macmarco (13. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin #h
> 
> Ich werde definitiv ohne BB erscheinen. Muss das Gerödel nich alles zu Fuß mitschleppen



Ich weiß wer ein zweites Yak hat :q:q (auf unserer Insel) :q

Also, dann wird dat kein Problem sein


----------



## Volker72 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin Männers,#h

@ AngelDet

keine Angst ....ich bin noch da!!! (und jetzt auch in deiner Nähe) Hab es nur die letzte Zeit nicht geschafft hier rein zu schauen. War ein wenig viel Stress und die Schulbank drücken fällt mir nicht grade leicht.


Also ich werde irgendwie versuchen den Termin zu buchen ! 

Gruß Volker#h


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin Moin ,
hoffe bis dahin wieder fit zu sein und würde dann diesmal gerne dabei sein beim Angeln . War zwar schön Euch zu besuchen beim letzten mal aber als Ihr alle in Richtung Wasser maschiert seit und ich Troutpauly Silberbarren gesehen hab , das war ZUVIEL Salz in meiner Wunde :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Wildshark (14. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Na das wird doch wohl bis dahin werden! Wollte Dich ja auch mal auf zwei Beinen und einer Rute in der Hand sehen!!:vik:





hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> hoffe bis dahin wieder fit zu sein und würde dann diesmal gerne dabei sein beim Angeln . War zwar schön Euch zu besuchen beim letzten mal aber als Ihr alle in Richtung Wasser maschiert seit und ich Troutpauly Siberbarren gesehen hab , das war ZUVIEL Salz in meiner Wunde :q
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gallus (15. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Moin Gallus !
> 
> Und so Gott es will fängst du Dein Handy!!!!|bla:
> Und das schreibt gerade so ein Neuling wie ich!
> Man das wird ja wieder eine lustige Runde!!




Moin Sharki,|wavey:
das releasde Handy noch ma fangen?

Werde mir Mühe geben es nochmal zu haken,
dann musz aber einer von Euch den Drill filmen!

Springen alte Nokia`s eigentlich?


----------



## Hansen fight (15. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Mensch Leute das wird ja wieder ein lustiger Haufen.
 So nen Mist Ich möchte auch wieder dabei sein,geht aber nicht muss arbeiten.
Wünsch euch viel Spaß. Den Spaß werdet Ihr garantiert haben,wenn man das hier so liest.
Christoph


----------



## gallus (15. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Schade Christoph!

Habe gehofft,du würdest uns ins die Geheimnisse des
Walspinnens einweisen!|bla:


----------



## Schutenpiet (15. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

:vik:  Superwoydi ist dabei? Klasse 
Ich glaub, wir brauchen einen breiteren Strand bei dem Interesse. ..und mee(h)r Fische aber dafür werden der Löns und der zugereiste Elbanlieger schon sorgen :q:q
Drückt mir die Daumen, heute will ich versuchen Nahrug zu beschaffen..schien mir so, als wenn wildes vom Grill gemundet hat.

Peter


----------



## Wildshark (15. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin 
Habe am 30. sogar Chance mir ein BB zu leihen!:vik:
Aber ich glaube das ich dann auf Eure Hilfe angewiesen bin da ich ja sonst nur das rechte Bein benutze ( Automatik Busse ) ! ! Würde ja doof aussehen wenn ich nach 5min nur noch im Kreis fahre! Dann muß mich wohl jemand abschleppen!|supergri|supergri


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> :vik:  Superwoydi ist dabei? Klasse
> Ich glaub, wir brauchen einen breiteren Strand bei dem Interesse. ..und mee(h)r Fische aber dafür werden der Löns und der zugereiste Elbanlieger schon sorgen :q:q
> Drückt mir die Daumen, heute will ich versuchen Nahrug zu beschaffen..schien mir so, als wenn wildes vom Grill gemundet hat.
> 
> Peter



Waidmannsheil "Putenschiet" #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Das klappt von ganz alleine Wildshark 
BB fahren ist nicht schwer


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

WAT is hier los??? Warum kann ich meinen Namen in der Liste nicht finden??? Hab ich was mit den Glotzkorken???


----------



## Wildshark (15. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Na wenn Du meinst ,dann glaube ich es Dir mal! Habe sonst immer meine 40PS hinter mir!Da drehe ich nur den Zündschlüssel und drücke den Hebel einwenig noch vorn und wie aus Geisterhand bewege ich mich in Richtung Fisch!!:q:q





Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Das klappt von ganz alleine Wildshark
> BB fahren ist nicht schwer


----------



## macmarco (15. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Habe sonst immer meine 40PS hinter mir!Da drehe ich nur den Zündschlüssel und drücke den Hebel einwenig noch vorn und wie aus Geisterhand bewege ich mich in Richtung Fisch!!:q:q


Hääää?? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat Warum fährst du mit deinem Boot auf der Straße zu einer Fischbude???:q


----------



## Wildshark (15. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Bismark im Brötchen lecker schmeck!!!|jump:





macmarco schrieb:


> Hääää?? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat Warum fährst du mit deinem Boot auf der Straße zu einer Fischbude???:q


----------



## macmarco (15. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Bismark im Brötchen lecker schmeck!!!


Oh oh oh...und dann mit dem Boot hinfahren...da fehlen mir die Worte :q:m


----------



## Pikepauly (16. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Ich hab mal Sylverpasi und Hornhechteutin eingetragen.


----------



## macmarco (16. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Und mich hat er wieder mal vergessen auf der Liste |krach:


----------



## goeddoek (16. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Bist Du sicher, dass er das "vergessen" hat ?  :q :q :q
Kleiner Scherz - wissen doch, dass Du dabei bist und freuen uns :vik:


----------



## Pikepauly (16. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

So Liste ist wieder sauber!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wo Volker sich rumtreibt #c Wollte der nicht beruflich umziehen in deine Nähe |kopfkrat
> Eigentlich wollte er doch schon beim letzten Treffen dabei sein


Da hat sich positives getan! 
Ich hoffe sogar 3 Leuts regional-nah zusammenzubekommen, das wäre ne gute Tour.

Die Ausflugserlaubnis vonner Heimfront hab ich jedenfalls schon mal.


----------



## goeddoek (16. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Jepp - habe ich gestern von ihm gehört |supergri Ist doch klasse - Volker will auf jeden Fall mit dabei sein :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

*push push*


----------



## Pikepauly (21. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

So Opa Pauly stellt jetzt mal ne Woche auf Fyn den Trutten an seinem Privatstrand nach.
Vieleicht kann jemand die Teilnehmerliste auf dem Laufenden halten.

Und wegen der Harzer:

Die VHF singt das Lied der Vernichtung!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Nene, nicht reizen ohne Befriedigung. |rolleyes #d 

Nur ich fisch damit, und es gibt auch Fly-Men. 
Das lange Teilchen ist ja eher was für schwere Sonderfälle oder wenn man unbedingt Beutestrecke machen will - ich sach nur ärgernde Zupfer.


----------



## gallus (22. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moinsen!

Uns Gallus wird wohl beim zweiten B.M.A. den
Versorgungsminister machen.

Hab ne Ellenbogen-O.P. mitte Dezember.

Aber die Grillzange schwingen kann ich denn wohl schon..


Oder ich setz mich mit der POLA in die Baumwipfel der Steiküste
und mach n visuelles Guiding per Funk und Zuruf..|wavey:


----------



## Wildshark (23. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin

Das ist garnicht so schlecht!!
Da kannst Du auf mich aufpassen und evt.  retten, wenn ich das erste mal mit dem BB draußen bin!!! :q
Vom Baum hast Du ja dann eine gute Übersicht
wenn ich die Eskimorolle vorwärts mache mit dem BB!!!:q

Gruß Wildshark#h


gallus schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Uns Gallus wird wohl beim zweiten B.M.A. den
> Versorgungsminister machen.
> ...


----------



## macmarco (23. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

@Wildshark: Dann sach bitte vorher bescheid, da ich dann meine Kamera dabei haben möchte um diese sogenannte "Eskimorolle" aufzunehmen.... Das sieht man dann ja nicht alle Tage :m


----------



## Margaux (23. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Es könnte mit meinem Urlaub doch noch klappen. Zu 80% bin ich dabei :vik:


----------



## goeddoek (23. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



gallus schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Uns Gallus wird wohl beim zweiten B.M.A. den
> Versorgungsminister machen.
> ...



Jung, watt maakst Du för Dingers 

Na, ja - so wissen wir wenigsten das Basiscamp ordentlich bewacht #6

Gute Besserung und komm schnell wieder auf die Beine :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Na, ja - so wissen wir wenigsten das Basiscamp ordentlich bewacht #6


Genau, das dachte ich auch gerade - an das Basiscamp und die Logistik! 

Neue MeFo-Flitschen kann man auch mit einer oder der anderen Hand mal erfühlen!

Und auf jedem Fall dem gallus schon mal prophylaktisch den Daumen drück! #6


----------



## Wildshark (23. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

@Macmarco

Das glaube ich Dir und anschließend heißt dasThema im Board wieder  Habe einen Schweinswalgesehen!!!

Ja nee schon klaar!!!!!#h


----------



## macmarco (23. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Habe einen Schweinswalgesehen!!!



Und er hat gebuckelt.....Und mit seiner Schwanzflosse halt er noch gewunken


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Jungs... Seh ich das richtig aufm Kalender, dass der 30te DEZ 2008 ein DIENSTAG ist??? Wenn ja, dann kann ich leider nicht teilnehmen! Wer hat denn schon am DIENSTAG schon frei???? Ist ja krass!!!


----------



## macmarco (27. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Mööönsch...die die Urlaaaaaub haben  :vik::vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Also wer hat denn nicht zwischen vor Weihnachten und nach Neujahr frei, da macht doch sozusagen alles zu, Licht aus und Bordsteine hochgeklappt! :m

Außerdem die letzte Gelegenheit zum Jahresresturlaub.


----------



## Hansen fight (29. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also wer hat denn nicht zwischen vor Weihnachten und nach Neujahr frei, da macht doch sozusagen alles zu, Licht aus und Bordsteine hochgeklappt! :m
> 
> Außerdem die letzte Gelegenheit zum Jahresresturlaub.


 
Leider gibt es immer Leute die auch zwischen den
Feiertagen und an den Feiertagen arbeiten müssen.
Wäre auch gerne dabei. Muss arbeiten.#q


----------



## Pikepauly (29. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Müsst ihr schon verstehen, büdde.
Man findet nie einen Termin der allen passt.
Detlef gib mal anständig Meldung ab über die Harzer und ihre Namen.
Ich muss ja schliesslich die Liste aktualisieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Also grundsätzlich starkes Interesse und wahrscheinlich mögliches Kommen in Fahrgemeinschaft:

Fyggi + Mitangler, Volker72, AngelDet


----------



## Pikepauly (29. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Gut wird erledigt.
Morgen gibts ne frische Liste.

@Det

Ich hab diese Woche in DK mal  2 richtige Mefopeitschen auf Basis von Ami-Steelhead Blanks gesehen. Viel schneller als Christian seine XST und sogar gerade.

Absolute Sahne.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Und der Typ, Hersteller, Label, oder waren die "getarnt" ?  

Die "krummen Chinesen" waren schon irgendwie auffällig ...


----------



## Pikepauly (29. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Nach Auskunt des netten dänischen Anglers, der wirklich überzeugende englische Sprachkenntnisse hatte Ein Blank von St. Croix und einer von Lamiglass.
Beide absolut gerade, und nen Schlag schneller als die Batson, trotzdem genauso sensitiv.
Aufgebaut vom Allerfeinsten, hatte leider keine Cam am Mann.
Mattagi Zeug ohne Ende, beide mit Titan-Ringsatz, ca. 200 Gramm Gewicht mit Kork durchgehend.
Durfte sie sogar befummeln, weil der Däne sich für die Salthya interessierte.
Die kannte er nicht.
Unterhaltung war etwas schwierig, aber so wie ich ihn verstanden habe, hatte er die selbst gebaut, nicht bauen lassen??
Ob jetzt für sich oder für nen Kunden weiss ich nicht, macht ja auch wenig Sinn 2 Ruten mit ans Wasser zu nehmen.

Also irgendwie wollte er da was probieren oder testen??


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Na gratulatione, da hast sozusagen einen Test-Erlkönig-Angler erwischt oder sowas!  Wieso nicht werfen?
Die Beherrschung der Eingebirenensprache hätte bestimmt geholfen. 

Mit den Herstellernamen kann man was anfangen um sich da mal umzuschauen.


----------



## Pikepauly (30. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

So die Liste ist frisch!

Sylverpasi leider raus, dafür das nächstemal wieder!!!!


----------



## Pikepauly (30. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Soll Löns eigentlich, hoch oben auffem Stein ein Gedicht vortragen??
So zu Beginn der Veranstaltung. Hätte doch was.


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. November 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> So die Liste ist frisch!
> 
> Sylverpasi leider raus, dafür das nächstemal wieder!!!!



Ja sorry, aber in der Woche geht leider nicht. Am WE immer dabei!!! TL euch allen....!!!


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Hoher Besuch aus dem Süden!!
Kohlmeise ist auch eingetragen.


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Sind jetzt immerhin 17 Leute.
Respekt.
Hoffen wir mal das daß Wetter passt, dann wirds in Weissenhaus kuschelig.
20-30 Mann sind ja da sowieso schon @ the Beach.


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Soll Löns eigentlich, hoch oben auffem Stein ein Gedicht vortragen??
> So zu Beginn der Veranstaltung. Hätte doch was.


 

Dazu fehlt irgendwie noch eine Zusage.#6


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Weissenhaus? Pauly, mach kein Mist...


----------



## macmarco (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Wie war es gleich noch? Mit BB und Kajak war in Ordnung dort aufzuschlagen??
Wenn ja, dann kann der Löns sich auf sein BB stellen und es vortragen... Das hätte doch mal was


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Steffen das mit Weissenhaus, war doch nur um Dich und/oder Löns zu ärgern.
Aber schön drauf angesprungen.

Wenn ihr so zahlreich kommt, brauchen wir aber schon einen Strand mit nem büschen Platz, das kriegen wir aber ja hin.
Du kennst Dich aus, Uli kennt sich aus und ich kenn auch eigentlich alles auffe Insel.

Da warten wir mal auf zeitnahe Wind und Wetterdaten.


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Sack!! 

Du, wenn der Wind paßt Ostküste... alle mal ein Stoßgebet sprechen, dann klappt das schon


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Belly und Kajak sind ok, da waren wir uns doch einig.


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Wo ist eigentlich die Anmeldung von Baggi??
Geht das bald los.


----------



## goeddoek (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin #h

Auf jeden Fall sollte der Truttenlöns "noch'n Gedicht" |supergri vortragen.
Ob nun auf dem Stein stehend oder auf dem BB a'la Gondoliere - das muss er selber wissen |supergri
Ich werde ohne schwimmbaren Untersatz kommen 
Macht aber nix |supergri

Gibt's noch was zu bedenken ?


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Wir wollen noch nen Punsch machen.
Entgegen der ersten Idee aber nicht mit Alololl, sondern lieber Alkoholfrei.
Das läuft aber schon, wobei wir noch sone Apparatur mitn Gasbrenner unten suchen, wo man son grossen Blechtopf raufstellen kann.
Ich hab den Inhalt und Steffen den Topf.


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Baggi ist gerade nicht on wg Umzug. Aber er ist dabei. Vielleicht wäre es den Herren Kulturbanausen auch recht, wenn ich ein Liedchen träller?

Wenn es dazu kommen sollte, dann wird es spöttisch und von daher warne ich vorweg mit Oma Marthas Worten, "war di vorm Blitz!"


----------



## macmarco (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Vllt. sollten wir dann doch den Punsch MIT Alohol trinken, wenn der Herr Löns ein Liedchen trällert


----------



## Wildshark (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin

Ich habe ein etwas größeren Katuschenkocher !!
Wenn der Reicht! 
Brennkatuschen habe ich auch noch reichlich!!!

Will gleich zum Angeln!!! FREU FREU |jump:

Und wenn das nicht geht, machen wir den Punsch im Grill ohne Topf !

Gruß
Torsten


Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wir wollen noch nen Punsch machen.
> Entgegen der ersten Idee aber nicht mit Alololl, sondern lieber Alkoholfrei.
> Das läuft aber schon, wobei wir noch sone Apparatur mitn Gasbrenner unten suchen, wo man son grossen Blechtopf raufstellen kann.
> Ich hab den Inhalt und Steffen den Topf.


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Uli, so ist gut.
Etwas spöttisch ist OK. Da können wir mit um.


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

@Wildshark 

Bringst Du das Gerät bitte mit.
Nicht vergessen, sonst stehen wir auffem Schlauch.


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Vermutlich wird es anders laufen. Ich schreibe einen Text für euch und ihr dürft dann im Kanon trällern....


----------



## goeddoek (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird es anders laufen. Ich schreibe einen Text für euch und ihr dürft dann im Kanon trällern....



Nee, nee - sing Du nur dein Liedchen. Ich seh schon, wie Du samt Leier, in deiner karierten Wathose am Baum gefesselt bist, Truttabix  :q :q :q


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Steffen kann das singen, der hat sone schöne, tiefe Brummstimme.


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Hauptsache Heidi kommt auch. Die steht auf Sänger in schickem Outfit.


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Heidi und Steffen?

Oha das gibt Mecker!


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Es trafen sich einst am kühlen Ostseestrand, 
gar feine Truttenjäger aus dem ganzen Land.

Ein hoher Besuch aus dem Königreich im Norden,
wurde beim Fährmann abgeholt, am frühen Morgen.

Der König, er ist mit der Kutsche am Flitzen,
der Kutscher hat noch einen sitzen.

Der König hat im Gepäck gar leckeren Stoff,
freimütig bot er ihn an, ganz ohne Zoff.

An Fehmarns schönstem Strand, 
wurde fleissig auf und nieder gerannt.

Am ganzen Strand, da wimmelt es von Fisch,
doch die ganze Fischerbande sitzt zu Tisch.

So grillten die Schergen des Königs keinen Fisch,
sondern machten mit Kräutern die Wangen frisch.

Es wurde hart gefischt und hart getrunken,
irgendwann ist Fall-US in den Fluten versunken.

Er kam wieder hoch und prustete laut:
"Das Meer, es hat mir das Handy geklaut."

Der Fall-US zittert und bibbert am ganzen Leib:
"Oh Petrus, warum fügst Du mir zu solches Leid?"

Der lange Löns tröstet den Fall-US und spricht:
"Ende Dezember sehe ich es wieder Dein nasses Gesicht."

So war es beschlossen, und abgemacht: 
"Wir sehen uns wieder, nach der Heiligen Nacht."






Inspirated by Löns


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

super! #6

Aber was macht der US-Geheimdienst und Marinetaucher da ? |kopfkrat

Was ist mit dem Tisch - und den Stühlen - wie im Restaurant am Ende der Milchstraße, das "Lands-End"-Restaurant ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Gallus=Phallus=Fall-US

wegen Zensur.


----------



## goeddoek (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Alle Achtung, Gerrit  :vik:

"Pike, mein Sohn - Uli-Wan hat Dich viel gelehrt " :q:q:q


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Es trafen sich einst am kühlen Ostseestrand,
> gar feine Truttenjäger aus dem ganzen Land.
> 
> Ein hoher Besuch aus dem Königreich im Norden,
> ...



ich hau mich in den Dreck, wie geil is' das denn


----------



## Wildshark (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Coole Sache|supergri|supergri

Da treibt es dem Gallus bestimmt die Röte ins Gesicht,
bei diesem Gedicht!!!!

Bringe also dann die " PUNSCHAUFWÄRMMASCHINE " mit !!:m


Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Das wäre super, dann kümmern Steffen und ich uns um den Rest.


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

So Baggi ist jetzt auch auffe Liste.


----------



## gallus (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin die Herren,

@ Sharky


Die Röte ist gänzlich verschwunden und taucht auch nicht wieder auf.
Bin voller Vorfreude auf´s zweite Treffen.


----------



## gallus (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moinsen,

klein Planänderung von mir.

Ich kann doch aktiv am BMA teilnehmen.
Die O.P. hab ich verschoben,damit ich mir die baldige,
(vielleicht meine letzte Mefo-Saison),
nicht versaue..


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Jup!

Weise entschieden!


----------



## goeddoek (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Siehste, Gallus, geht doch  :m

Ach wär's doch endlich soweit :q:q:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ach wär's doch endlich soweit :q:q:q



Da sagt du was. 

Übrigens bräuchte ich mal einen schmissigen Melodievorschlag für das Lied was ich texte und ihr singt.


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Wir fahrn in Puff nach Barcelona.
Schmissig genug Uli?


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Gerrit du bist sexistisch!!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Wie ist das eigentlich? 29-30.12.? 30.-31.12.? Säuft Georg mit? Obstler? Becks?


Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Also ich trink keinen Obstler mehr.
Da müsstet ihr mich schon fesseln.


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Jaja  Lebensmittelvergiftung!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## gallus (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Mein Vorschlag Uli:

Wat Shantymäsziges mit hohem Wiedererkennungsfaktor
als BMA-Hymne.

Hab da noch son Ding im Kopf:

der Refrain kling wie -Tomahodey-!?
Der Ein oder Andere von uns kennt dieses Lied bestimmt.

Und ich alter Kulturbanause würde es offiziell anstimmen!|wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Wie lange willst Du mich da noch mit aufziehen???
Der Herr Löns war aber auch wirklich tapfer, wenn auch etwas spät nach dem Speien......


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Mein Lieblingslied: "Sie liebt den DJ."


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Gespien hab ich nun nicht, allerdings musste ich mich auch medikamentös in die Senkrechte bringen.

Gallus: Dat is der Hamburger Veermaster

keine schlechte Idee, da kann einem was zu einfallen:



Ick hef mal een Pauly im Wasser gesehn

To my hoo da 

de Rute as krumm as sien Magenproblem

To my hoo da hoo da ho


----------



## gallus (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Und n Gallus da lag,
mit´n Kopp übern sten!

To my hoo da!


----------



## goeddoek (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

"Ick heff mool een Pauly in't Water seen" #6

Das ist doch ein ein Anfang, Uli-Wan ( oder heißt das Uli-Wahn  )

Also - Becks muss für mich nicht sein. Zum anderen Teil der Frage:" definitiv trink der Onkel George mit".

29. bis 30. könnte mir auch gefallen :vik: Wer ist denn sonst noch da ? Wo könnte ich übernachten ( bitte nur ernstgemeinte Angebote  :q )


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Pikenpauly und UliWaHn und Baggi wollen zu Zottelbärchen und pennen da, du auch, wobei der Baggi noch seine Arbeit verlegen muß.

Thanx for translation, das sprachliche Feintuning unterliegt selbstverständlich dem Admiral himself.

Gerade rinnen mir die letzten Tropfen des edlen Highlanders durch die Kehle.


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Da kann man mal sehen was echte Kerle sind.
Opa Pauly belohnt sich mit Pinot Grigio.
Eher was für Mädchen.


----------



## gallus (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Und der Hahn belohnt sich grad 
für den erfolgreichen Tag,


mit ner Schachtel Auerhahn..


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

mit ner Schachtel Auerhahn..[/quote]



Rauchst Du das??#6


----------



## goeddoek (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Pikenpauly und UliWaHn und Baggi wollen zu Zottelbärchen und pennen da, du auch, wobei der Baggi noch seine Arbeit verlegen muß.
> 
> Hört sich verdammt gut an - nun muss noch Regina irgendwie davon überzeugen
> 
> ...




Also - bis gleich |wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Oha, nu geit dat los mitn Whiskeysupen!


----------



## gallus (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Ne Pauly,

das ist das leckere Zeugs,was sich im
Volksmund Hasseröder Pilsener nennt.


----------



## goeddoek (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Oha, nu geit dat los mitn Whiskeysupen!



Nöö, nöö - dat is bloots för't helse 

Und ein bisschen Klugschxxxxxrei am Abend - Malt ist Whisky, Bourbon und irischer sind Whiskey  :q:q:q


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Ooch, na den Prost.

Ich bin ja schon was gemütlicher.


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Wah??

Also Du meinst Amerikanischer und Canadischer Bourbon sind Whiskey, Irischer Stoff auch Whiskey und Schottischer Malt und Blended und sowas ist Whisky??????

Muss man das studieren, oder kann man da auch einfach saufen??


----------



## gallus (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Man studiert durch/beim Saufen!:q


----------



## goeddoek (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



gallus schrieb:


> Man studiert durch/beim Saufen!:q



Richtig #6

@ Pauly

Auch richtig :vik:

Obwohl die Kombination geistige Genüsse (flüssig ) und geistige Genüsse ( Papierform ) als ideal zu betrachten ist  :q


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Ich komm mir mit meinem Wein irgendwie so ärmlich vor.


----------



## goeddoek (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Oooch, Du - 'n trock'ner Roter hat ja auch was


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Naja, sowas habe ich hier aber gerade nicht.


----------



## goeddoek (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Du erwartest jetzt aber kein Mitleid oder ?

Wie sagt man in Bayern ? " da saufst hoit, wos do is " |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Jo!

Hauptsache es vertreibt die Hüftschmerzen und ich kann durchschlafen.


----------



## Welshunter (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Guten Tach:vik:


also ich bin zwischen den Jahren mit nem kumpel in Dahme, vl würden wir auch mal auf die Insel hochkommen.
Wo findet denn das ganze genau statt und kann uns einer vl mit hoch geleiten von der ecke aus!

Sind hauptsächlich zum spinnfischen oben!!

Gruß

Simon


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin!

An welchen Strand wir auf Fehmarn gehen, werden wir nach der Wind und Wetterlage kurzfristig entscheiden.

Treffpunkt ist 8.30 Uhr Mc Donalds in Burg.


----------



## goeddoek (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Schlechte Nachrichten, Jungs |uhoh:


Wir können den Song nicht mit dem Refrain vom "Hamburger Veermaster" bringen. Das sollten wir Steffen nicht antun, der muss noch länger da wohnen.

Stellt Euch mal 'ne Gruppe gut gebauter Männer in Neopren vor, die am Strand lauthals "blow, boy-yyyz, blow ...." singt.

Das kann nur für Irritationen sorgen :q:q:q:q:q:q 

Gute Nachricht - der Onkel aus Dänemark wird bereits am Vortag anreisen und Euch bei der Chorprobe unterstützen :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## gallus (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Dann steh ich wohl am 30. vormittags allein im Wasser rum,
und ihr besiedelt die Komodigen Steine?


----------



## macmarco (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Treffpunkt ist 8.30 Uhr Mc Donalds in Burg.



Aber nicht damit rechnen, dass der Laden auf hat zum Frühstücken... Habe leider auch die Erfahrung machen müssen :q


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Nö auufe Insel schlafen die gerne aus.


----------



## macmarco (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Richtig,aber dafür haben sie hübsche Bedienungen dort


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Jo keine Ränder unter den Augen zu haben, macht viel aus.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Sylvester auf Fehmarn und den Rum nicht vergessen. Und wenns dann zu viel wurde ( ich meint damit nicht den Fisch ) :vsteht man ja eh schon im Wasser. #h


----------



## macmarco (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> den Rum nicht vergessen. Und wenns dann zu viel wurde ( ich meint damit nicht den Fisch ) :vsteht man ja eh schon im Wasser. #h


Damit kenn sich hier ja schon welche aus...nääch? :q:q:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachrichten, Jungs |uhoh:
> 
> 
> Wir können den Song nicht mit dem Refrain vom "Hamburger Veermaster" bringen. Das sollten wir Steffen nicht antun, der muss noch länger da wohnen.
> ...




Da hast du natürlich recht. Das geht garnicht.

Prima, wenn der Onkel schon früh da ist. Vielleicht sollten wir die JH auf Fehmarn kaufen.


----------



## Fischbox (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Coole Geschichte#6, warum lese ich das erst jetzt?! Zufällig bin ich vom 30.12. bis zum 03.01. mit Freundin und Freunden in Wulfen "stationiert". Ich werde mich bestimmt mal sehen lassen, aber nicht von Anfang an.


----------



## goeddoek (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



			
				Fischbox;2292741
 Ich werde mich bestimmt mal sehen lassen schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ? Wat ?
> 
> Fang' wi hier nu mit halven Kraam an ?  :q :q :q
> 
> Im Ernst - würde mich auf deinen / euren Besuch freuen #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Zufällig bin ich vom 30.12. bis zum 03.01. mit Freundin und Freunden in Wulfen "stationiert".


|bigeyes

Wieso erfahre ich so etwas erst hier


----------



## Fischbox (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Wie ? Wat ?
> 
> Fang' wi hier nu mit halven Kraam an ?  :q :q :q



Joa, deen Dach mutt ick mal halven Krom moken, denn mien Fru mutt noch den halven Dach oarbeeten und ut düssen Grunde künnt wie erst gegn Klocke Twei utt Hamburch losförn. Wesst Bescheed?!




@ Sir Vossi

Ich wollte dir das nächsten Samstag beichten....Sorry#c


----------



## goeddoek (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Joa, deen Dach mutt ick mal halven Krom moken, denn mien Fru mutt noch den halven Dach oarbeeten und ut düssen Grunde künnt wie erst gegn Klocke Twei utt Hamburch losförn. Wesst Bescheed?!




Jo, nu weet ick Beskeed :q
Un frei mi all, mit Di een Snack to holden :m


----------



## Wildshark (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Schade das ich am 29. noch arbeiten muß!
Aber steh morgens am 30. pünktlich bei Mc Doof! Man kann es garnicht mehr erwarten!!
Aber jetzt montag will ich erstmal die Mefo´s in Kiel und Umgebung ausrotten!!

Freu !!!!
Aber nicht das der Onkel aus Dänemark soviel trinkt!!!!!!!


----------



## macmarco (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Aber nicht das der Onkel aus Dänemark soviel trinkt!!!!!!!


Dann verschläft er den ganzen Tag :q:q:q


----------



## goeddoek (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Freu !!!!
> Aber nicht das der Onkel aus Dänemark soviel trinkt!!!!!!!




Wem ? Mir ?

Das halt ich für'n Gerücht :q




macmarco schrieb:


> Dann verschläft er den ganzen Tag :q:q:q



Er nu wieder. Wenn Du damals .....  ach lassen wir das 
Aber Dich werde ich auch noch mal in die Finger kriegen - dann is' "Schluss mit Lustich"   :q :q


----------



## Schutenpiet (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

|rolleyes Mönsch Gorgi, die sind ja alle so schlecht zu Dir... und das, wo Du doch off vunn Köm un Taback bist #c

Wie kann das nur angehen ?..obwohl, wenn wir einen brauchen, der den Strand möglichst erdnah abgeht, brauchen wir diesmal einen neuen, der sich opfert.
Der stolze Hahn hat sich trefflich geführt, und stattliche Dorsche überreden können.
Piet


----------



## Wildshark (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Aber ( Onkel ) Georg 
Sowas würde ich doch nie schreiben über dich|rotwerden!!!!
Oder doch!!!!!|jump:

Na aber auf jeden Fall freue ich mich schon!!!!!

Torsten


goeddoek schrieb:


> Wem ? Mir ?
> 
> Das halt ich für'n Gerücht :q
> 
> ...


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Schnaps trinken, Schnaps trinken.

Ooch Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude!

Genau das Richtige nach dem Weihnachsttrubel.

Sabbeln, auffen Steiin sitzen und schmöcken und viel Spass haben midde "Küstenelite".


----------



## armyn (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Hallo Elite!
Habt ihr noch n Plätzchen frei?


----------



## gallus (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



armyn schrieb:


> Hallo Elite!
> Habt ihr noch n Plätzchen frei?



Bestimmt!

Will schon mal vorab meine Mitbringsel posten,
Grill,Holzscheite und wenn alles demnächst klappt:

*Graved Mefo an Orange by Gallus*


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

@Armyn

Jo!

Hast Du den Treffpunkt gesehen?

8.30 Uhr Mac Donalds Burg auf Fehmarn.


----------



## armyn (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Na klar, schon gesichtet!


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Soll ich Dich jetzt eintragen?


----------



## Welshunter (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Hey Pauly...

also mich kannste auch mit +1 eintragen!

was bräuchten wir denn noch so?
noch irgendwas offen?


----------



## Mefo23 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Hmm....irgendwie ärger ich mich jetzt das ich zu der Zeit arbeiten muss...
Aber naja, nächstes mal bin ich dann hoffentlich dabei
Dafür hab ich jetzt diese Woche Urlaub, heute neue Rute und Rolle für die kommende Saison geholt...die nächsten tage sind gerettet solange das Wetter und die Salmoniden mitspielen.
Drück euch dann schonmal die Daumen, dass das Wetter vor Silvester top ist und die Beisslaune anhält#6
So long und natürlich Petri Heil!


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Die Liste ist aktuell!

Und der Text für den Shanty schon fertig??


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Damit ihr üben könnt? Wo ist die Musikvorlage?


----------



## goeddoek (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Wie wärs mit " Wor de Noordseewellen .... "

Kann man leicht abändern und die Melodie dürfte jeder hinkriegen


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Georg sehr gute Idee!


----------



## gallus (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin,

wir können doch nicht am Ostseestrand
Nordseemelodien zum besten geben?

Nich dasz uns denn der gute Neptun reichich
Wind und Welle schickt?


----------



## goeddoek (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Hase - ich sagt zur Melodie, nicht zum Text :q:q:q


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Ich sehe schon, wenn Ihr beiden "Spacken" dabei seid, wird das wieder höchst lustig.


----------



## Ines (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Apropos Nordseelieder am Ostseestrand: 
Das bekannte Lied wurde von Martha Müller-Grehlert aus Barth in Vorpommern verfasst, mit dem schönen Text: "Wo die Ostseewellen trecken an den Strand" - und später auf Nordsee umgebogen.

Singt das man ruhig. 

Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt, werde ich mich auch einstellen, um der Darbietung zu lauschen... So ein Kultur-Event kann man sich ja nicht wirklich entgehen lassen.

Also, lange Vorrede, erkennbare Absicht: Tragt mich mal mit einem "Vielleicht" ein (wenn noch ein Plätzchen frei sein sollte am Ostseestrand). |wavey:


----------



## goeddoek (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Ines schrieb:


> Apropos Nordseelieder am Ostseestrand:
> Das bekannte Lied wurde von Martha Müller-Grehlert aus Barth in Vorpommern verfasst, mit dem schönen Text: "Wo die Ostseewellen trecken an den Strand" - und später auf Nordsee umgebogen.
> 
> Singt das man ruhig.
> ...




Moin Ines |wavey:

Danke, dass Du das geschrieben hast. Sonst hätt's wieder geheißen:" joo - denn Georg un sin Klookschieteree" ;-))

Freu mich, dass Du uns besuchen kommst |wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Ines schrieb:


> Apropos Nordseelieder am Ostseestrand:
> Das bekannte Lied wurde von Martha Müller-Grehlert aus Barth in Vorpommern verfasst, mit dem schönen Text: "Wo die Ostseewellen trecken an den Strand" - und später auf Nordsee umgebogen.
> 
> Allgemeinbildung ist eben durch Nichts zu ersetzen.
> ...


----------



## Ines (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Jau, Georg, een mutt ja kloogschieten. Denn war ich das diesmal! :q

Pauly, was mich betrifft, ist der Ostseestrand "gekkofreie Zone".

Aber - wenn ich wirklich eine Mefo fangen sollte (wäre meine erste), dann gebe ich 'ne Runde Gekkos aus! :m


----------



## Alikes (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin Gerrit,
am 30sten bin ich auch dabei!
@Uli freue mich dich mal wieder zu sehen!
Ich werde noch ein letztes Mal mein Gewaltprügel mitbringen!
Vielleicht hat ja jemand ne CTS-Mefo-Rute zum testen dabei.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## gallus (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Schön das es immer mehr werden!

Denkt auch mal einer an Georg?

Wie soll er denn die Meerforellentinktur für
die vielen Teilnehmer über die Fähre schaffen?

TröööörööööH!|wavey:


----------



## Flala - Flifi (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin und Hurra!

Ich verfolge diesen Trööt seit Anbeginn und habe jetzt endlich grünes Licht, mich am 30.12. abseilen zu können!#6
Wenn ihr also nix dagegen habt, melde ich mich und "Gardenfly" ebenfalls für das kulturelle Großereignis an. Zwei weitere Mefoverrückte würden ggf. auch noch mitkommen.

@Gallus: die Idee mit dem gebeizten Fisch war mir auch schon gekommen, aber wenn du den Fisch mitbringst, bring ich halt die Senf-Dill-Soße dazu mit!

Grüße aus der Heide!#h

Martin


----------



## gallus (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Hurra Flala!

Mein Rezept ist wohl pur schon so ziemlich das Beste,
aber wenn´s dazu noch ne Grandsouce gibt!?

Ich freu mir wenn du/ihr dabei seit!


----------



## gallus (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Gehöhrt Bossi zufällig auch zu deinen Mannen?


----------



## Flala - Flifi (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin!
Nee, Bossi kenn ik nich!
Magst du mir dein Gravad-Rezept verraten? Das mit der Orange klingt sehr interessant. Ich verfeinere meinen neuerdings mit Dijon-Senf...

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

So!
Teilnehmerliste ist wieder aktuell.


Wollen wir eigentlich wieder den Grill anschmeissen??

@Gallus

Deine Signatur ist Klasse!


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Das ist ja man ne bannig lange Liste. Bitte mal kurz angeben, ob Bass, Tenor oder eventuell Sopran, wegen des Chors...


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Uli was ist mit Brummen. Wo zählt das hin?
Habe leider keine humanistische Bildung.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Das ist egal hauptsache laut. Du bist mezzosopran.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Das ist aber gefährlich |uhoh: für das anwesende Glas, also auch Flaschen und die enthaltenen Tinkturen, Mixturen und die Arznei- und Stärkungsmittel. :g


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Uli, auf der Liste mit den berühmtesten Mezzosopranisten stehen nur Frauen.
Ich glaub da läuft was schief. 
In welcher Tonlage singt Heidi?
Und kommt sie überhaupt?
Muss ich mir einen neuen Guide suchen?

Fragen über Fragen?

Viel wichtiger!

Was ist mit Grillen??


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Uli, auf der Liste mit den berühmtesten Mezzosopranisten stehen nur Frauen.
> Ich glaub da läuft was schief.
> In welcher Tonlage singt Heidi?
> Und kommt sie überhaupt?
> ...



Das mit der Liste ist so eine Sache, da sind halt nur die berühmten drauf. Nach einer Runde Bartwettziehen mit Det, hättest du gute Chancen.

Heidi singt nicht. Heidi läßt singen, sonst hätte sie sich nicht verehelichen müssen.

Logisch bin ich dein personal Guide.|uhoh:


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Was ist mit Grillen??



Was wolltest Du denn sonst essen? sushi? 

Grill muß schon sein, Gallus könnte seinen wieder einpacken und ich hätte auch noch nen Schwenkgrill hier...


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Ich meine Wildshark hab ich schon "verdonnert" seine Glühweinkochapparatur mitzubringen.
Steffen und ich organisieren das mit dem Pfadfinderpunsch.

Aber noch so 1 - 2 Grills wären nett.

@Steffen

Die Mefos sind doch Sushitauglich??


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die Mefos sind doch Sushitauglich??



Absolut. Ich habe es probiert. Lecker.


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Gardenfly habe ich eben noch eingetragen.
Jetzt sinds 22 Boardies.


----------



## goeddoek (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Oha - die muss man ja auf 2-3 Strände verteilen 

Na, ja - mal schauen, wer tatsächlich erscheint :q

So, noch mal für mich als Gedankenstütze:

- ich werde am 29ten anreisen und einen kommodigen Abend mit ein paar äußerst netten Zeitgenossen verbringen

- am Morgen des 30ten gehts dann an einen bisher streng geheimgehaltenen Strand, an dem sich 21 weitere Verrückte treffen

- es wird gegrillt

- Pauly reißen wir solange die Barthaare aus ( alternativ weiteren Körperbewuchs ) bis er Mezzosopran mitsingen kann.

Soweit richtig ? Gibt es was, dass ich mitbringen soll/kann/muss ?


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

@Moin Georg!

Bring gute Laune mit.

Ulis Vorschlag mit den Bartharen, hab ich überarbeitet.


Wir reissen alle zusammen bei Steffen, der hat anständigen Bartwuchs.
Bei Det oder mir wäre das albern.


----------



## goeddoek (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Immer, Gerrit, immer |wavey:


----------



## Schutenpiet (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

|bigeyes  Mannomann wird das ´ne harte Nummer..
Ich stell mir vor, wie ich bei M auf´m Parkplatz steh und warte, da kommt einer auf mich zu, mit einer Frisur Marke Deoroller und stellt sich als Steffen vor...:q:q und das bloß, weil ihr abends vorher geübt habt

Piet


----------



## armyn (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Hallo Pikepauly!
Nehmt mich in eure Runde mit auf! Schreib mich ein und ich erscheine!
Bis denne, man sieht sich bei Mc.Doof!


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> |bigeyes  Mannomann wird das ´ne harte Nummer..
> Ich stell mir vor, wie ich bei M auf´m Parkplatz steh und warte, da kommt einer auf mich zu, mit einer Frisur Marke Deoroller und stellt sich als Steffen vor...:q:q und das bloß, weil ihr abends vorher geübt habt
> 
> Piet



Piet, ich zieh' nen Helm auf am Vorabend  So leicht kriegt die Bagage mein "Gold" nicht


----------



## goeddoek (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Ooooch, Steffen - mal schauen 

Auf jeden Fall hätten wir dann ganz besonderes Dubbing |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ooooch, Steffen - mal schauen
> 
> Auf jeden Fall hätten wir dann ganz besonderes Dubbing |supergri |supergri |supergri



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

|laola: paßt bloß auf, dass nicht einer 'nen Mikrofon+Rekorder (eigentlich für die Shanty-Chor-Aufnahme) dabei hat ...  

Dubbing-Entnahme ... :q


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin!

So die Teilnehmerliste ist aktuell.

Ich muss jetzt 3 Tage Inventur machen und werde wohl eher sporadisch on sein.

Aber keine Sorge!

Ich komm wieder.


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Mal was anderes zwischengefragt...

Da ja auch Bellys und Kajaks am Start sein werden stellt sich mir die Frage, ob die "Schiffer" eventuell eine "tote Rute" mit Wattwurm zusätzlich auslegen möchten?
Der ein oder andere Plattfisch wäre sicher auch bei nem MeFo Treffen nicht zu verachten...

Wenn ja, möge er mir dies bitte mitteilen, dann organisiere ich die Würmer.


----------



## macmarco (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Leos sind doch auch unterwegs und gehen in die Wertung, oder?


----------



## goeddoek (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



macmarco schrieb:


> Leos sind doch auch unterwegs und gehen in die Wertung, oder?



Die selbst mitgebrachten und als "Fang" deklarierten auf jeden Fall nicht  :q :q :q


----------



## macmarco (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Die selbst mitgebrachten und als "Fang" deklarierten auf jeden Fall nicht  :q :q :q



Wer macht denn sowas???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Also wenn du dann mit ner Refo ankommst würde ich mir dann schon gedanken machen :q

Außerdem müssen Peter und ich erstmal schauen, ob sie Samstag beißen und wir wat fangen... dann könnte ich auch erst welche mitbringen :q:q

Ach so Georg, mal im Ernst: Hast du schon Steine werfen geübt ??? (duckundwech):m


----------



## goeddoek (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wer macht denn sowas???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Die Groß-Grönau-Connection
> 
> ...



Aber Du kannst ja mal Dat geit fragen, ob er Dir 'ne Splitterschutzweste leiht :q :q :q :q


----------



## JanS (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Uh ich bin gerade zufällig über den Thread gestolpert. Komischerweise bin ich vom 27-31 auf der Insel =) ... eigentlich zum Brandungsangeln aber wenn doch soviele "Wat"-Angler da sind, könnten Sie mir ja eine Einführung geben


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin Moin ,
:c:c:c:c komme gerade vom MRT . Die Krücken werden wohl noch ein wenig mein ständiger Begleiter sein :c:c:c:c . Aktiv kann ich also nicht mehr dran teilnehmen soryy . Hoffe aber das ich als Zuschauer vorbei kommen kann/darf . Bitte nicht sauer sein aber bevor der Dok nich grünes Licht gibt , riskire ich nichts 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha dem zum :c ist


----------



## goeddoek (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Hoffe aber das ich als Zuschauer vorbei kommen kann/darf .
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha dem zum :c ist




Moin Woydi #h

Nicht "kann/darf", sondern "muss" :m

Ohne den Konteradmirool ist das kein richtiges Treffen |wavey:

Ist noch Bedarf an "dänischen Spezialitäten" ?


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin Micha!

Schau da man ruhig mal rum und bring die "Jiffel" mit, die waren niedlich.


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Wenn es so weiter geht, dann müssen wir noch einen Strand mieten.


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Wir können ja am 29. schon mal abstecken, machen die "Brandungsgammler" bei Veranstaltungen ja auch...


----------



## goeddoek (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Wir können ja am 29. schon mal abstecken, machen die "Brandungsgammler" bei Veranstaltungen ja auch...



Jepp, das ist 'ne Idee #6 Den Claim mit Z-Draht sichern |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Dafür haben wir extra jemand organisiert.


----------



## Schutenpiet (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

|bigeyes  Boooaahh :Ein grauer Tag im Dezember... ruhig liegt der Strand mit all seinen Stacheldrahtsperren im Morgengrauen vor mir. ..Ein gefährlicher Strandabschnitt, genannt Mefobeach !!
Und heute ist der geheimgehaltene M-Day, der als der böseste und längste Mefofangtag in die Geschichte eingehen wird.
Man sieht schon einige wenige abgekämpfte Gestalten, die die ersten Schlachten geschlagen haben. Und hinter mir weiß ich eine Armada aus Kajaks und Belly-Booten, besetzt mit Männern, die nichts fürchten, ...ausser nix zu fangen ..  Ich finde, wir sollten das verfilmen  :q:q  Inclusive der Szene, wo ein einsamer Däne versucht, der Übermacht durch Steinewerfen Herr zu werden..


Piet


----------



## nemles (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> |bigeyes  Boooaahh :Ein grauer Tag im Dezember... ruhig liegt der Strand mit all seinen Stacheldrahtsperren im Morgengrauen vor mir. ..Ein gefährlicher Strandabschnitt, genannt Mefobeach !!
> Und heute ist der geheimgehaltene M-Day, der als der böseste und längste Mefofangtag in die Geschichte eingehen wird.
> Man sieht schon einige wenige abgekämpfte Gestalten, die die ersten Schlachten geschlagen haben. Und hinter mir weiß ich eine Armada aus Kajaks und Belly-Booten, besetzt mit Männern, die nichts fürchten, ...ausser nix zu fangen ..  Ich finde, wir sollten das verfilmen  :q:q  Inclusive der Szene, wo ein einsamer Däne versucht, der Übermacht durch Steinewerfen Herr zu werden..
> 
> ...


Piet, lass mal was über von dem Zeugs wat Du da nimmst.... Das ist ja Bewußtseinserweiternd


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin Moin ,


nemles schrieb:


> Piet, lass mal was über von dem Zeugs wat Du da nimmst.... Das ist ja Bewußtseinserweiternd



jupp ich möchte auch 10 VE davon haben damit das Leben wieder lebenswert ist :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schutenpiet (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> jupp ich möchte auch 10 VE davon haben damit das Leben wieder lebenswert ist :q
> ...



Michi ...|uhoh: glaub mir....das willst Du nicht wirklich 
Piet


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Hey Piet!

Ist die "Mischung" endlich angekommen, die meine Jungs Dir bringen sollten!
Sehr schön! Den Koffer hab ich auch hier. Danke für das Trinkgeld.
Wieviel KG brauchst Du nächsten Monat und hast Du Zeit für den Vertrieb bei euch in der Ecke. Es soll Dein Schaden nicht sein. Auf Fehmarn hab ich schon einen Mann meines Vertrauens, der den Vertrieb macht und nach Dänemark kommt der Kram zu Fuss über die Fähre. Das ist das Sicherste.


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



nemles schrieb:


> Piet, lass mal was über von dem Zeugs wat Du da nimmst.... Das ist ja Bewußtseinserweiternd



Moinsen Jungs #h

Ich dachte immer Piet braucht nix besonderes zu nehmen um so drauf zu sein


----------



## Wildshark (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Man Man Jungs, egal welches Zeug ihr Euch da in die Wathose Pustet!!!!! 

Lasst dat bloß sein!!!!!

Sonst seht Ihr am 30. noch kleine, fliegende neon gelbe Schweinswale an Euch vorbei fliegen!!!!! 
Im allerschlimmsten Fall wollt Ihr noch hinterher fliegen!!!!|scardie:

Der Rauschbeauftragte!!!!!!#h


----------



## macmarco (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

UI ui ui, und mit Piet wollte ich heute noch los....Ich weiß ja noch net...In diesem Zustand sollte er wohl besser zu Hause bleiben |uhoh:|uhoh:

Ach so, wenn er heute noch Posten sollte, dass wir gaaaanz viele Leos gefangen haben, liegt es definitv an den Pillen


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Die Pillen sind gut.
Vieleicht schreibt der Piet ja in der Tagesform sogar ein Gedicht.


----------



## goeddoek (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Inclusive der Szene, wo ein einsamer Däne versucht, der Übermacht durch Steinewerfen Herr zu werden..
> 
> 
> Piet




Jepp, klar - und wenn ich Dich treffe, geisterst Du mit deiner Schute als "Fliegender Halb-Holländer" über die Weltmeere, oder was ?

Und ich sach noch, Piet - sach ich noch, "Easy Rider" kucken is in Ordnung, aber nich das gleiche Zeuchs rauchen  |supergri |supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Das klingt ein wenig nach dem Highlander am Omahabeach goes Baltic Sea. Vielleicht hat Peter nur schlecht geträumt.


----------



## Schutenpiet (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

|rotwerden  Boaah so viel Interesse an meiner Vision hätte ich ja nicht erwartet.... aber ist ja auch verständlich  die Leute sind ja geradezu süchtig nach niveauvoller Lektüre 
Uli : Das Dichten überlass ich lieber Dir, es sei denn es geht um mein Kajak.. das dichte ich selbst |supergri
Georg: der, der hier keinen deutschen Wohnsitz hat, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen....#c oder so
Bis denn

Piet


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

|muahah: mehr davon, das Zeug rockt ja wirklich! :m  "Dichtwasser" oder so?


----------



## Salmonelle (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

tach zusammen,
da ich "über die Tage" in Grömitz weile, spiele ich intensiv mit dem Gedanken einer Teilnahme an diesem Event nicht abgeneigt zu sein.
Na gut: ohne viel Schwall ---> bin dabei

Na denn bis dann#h


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Und schon eingetragen!


----------



## Gardenfly (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Habe gerade mal eine Wetterprognose für Fehmarn 30.12 gesehen :
0/1 Grad
5% Regenwarscheinlichkeit
Wind Süd-Ost Stärke 2

Wenn die Temperatur noch um 10 Grad steigt währe es Perfekt.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Wind gut!
Kein Regen gut!
Temperatur???
Geht gerade noch.


----------



## Ines (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Es soll doch Frost geben.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Hallo Ines!

Das Wasser hat aber noch ca. 7 Grad.
Wenn die Lufttemperatur nicht zu heftig sinkt, müsste das noch gehen.
Schön ist, daß der Wind einschlafen soll.


----------



## Ines (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Wahrscheinlich ist es im Wasser dann wärmer als an der Luft.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Wir wollen ja auch ins Wasser.


----------



## Ines (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Zum Aufwärmen bitte abtauchen...|supergri


----------



## dirkbu (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin zusammen,
bin seit gestern mit Wohnmobil in Heiligenhafen.
Wegen schlechtem Wind ist hier nichts mit angeln. 

Fehmarn ist ja nicht weit und das Boardie Meerforellenangeln würde mich echt reizen. Bin in Sachen Meeresangeln noch Anfänger...

Hättet Ihr noch ein Plätzchen für mich?
Wenn ja, wo kann ich denn am besten und günstig mit dem Wohnmobil übernachten?


----------



## macmarco (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Na, na....wir werden uns doch wohl nicht so anstellen wegen den Temparaturen???|kopfkrat|supergri
Wat meint ihr, wie froh der Däne ist, der mit der Schute gleich ohne Fähre rüber schippern kann bei 2 Windstärken :q
Da mach Schiffeversenken doch gleich doppelt Spaß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Frostige Aussichten:

7-Tage 22.-28.12.
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0002845
gefühlt wie -4 bis -6 |rolleyes

16-Tage 22.-06.01.
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/16_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0002845


----------



## Wildshark (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Na da wollen wir wohl mal die Badehose und die Sonnenmilch einpacken!!|bigeyes 
Darüber ziehen wir dann die dicken Sachen an!!

Auf auf zum fröhlichen Badespaß!!!!!|jump:
Könnte ja auch kalt sein!!!!!

Man haben wir ein Glück!!!!!!!


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Das kann doch einen echten Angler nicht schocken.
Wenn die Sonne scheint und kein Sturm ist, finde ich das aber noch OK!
Und in die Richtung läuft der Wetterbereicht ja.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

@Dirkbu

Klar haben wir ein Plätzchen für Dich!

Ist doch kein Geheimzirkel.

Schau man rum, ich freu mich jemand von "meiner" Elbseite zu sehen.


----------



## dirkbu (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

@Pikepauly
Ja prima, an der Oste hat das ja dieses Jahr nicht geklappt.

Ich würde gerne schon am 29.12. kommen.
Wo kann ich denn mit dem Wohnmobil stehen?
Autark bin ich, Strom und Wasser kann ich ja mitschleppen


----------



## goeddoek (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Uiiih - da wird man ja 'ne Menge neuer Gesichter kennenlernen #6

Und salmonelle hat sich auch angesagt ? Seeeehr schön :m


Zum Wetterbericht - abwarten, nichts ändert sich schneller, als die Wettervorhersage :q :q :q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



dirkbu schrieb:


> @Pikepauly
> Ja prima, an der Oste hat das ja dieses Jahr nicht geklappt.
> 
> Ich würde gerne schon am 29.12. kommen.
> ...




Schreib mal dem Steffen eine PN, der ist Einheimischer, oder zumindest "Neigschmegder" (Reingeschmeckter = Zugezogener), wie man hier bei uns in Franken sagt.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=3171

Ich freue mich auch schon unheimlich, darf nur das Tonband nicht vergessen, wenn ihr alle so schön platt schnacken tut....


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



dirkbu schrieb:


> @Pikepauly
> Ja prima, an der Oste hat das ja dieses Jahr nicht geklappt.
> Ich würde gerne schon am 29.12. kommen.
> Wo kann ich denn mit dem Wohnmobil stehen?
> Autark bin ich, Strom und Wasser kann ich ja mitschleppen




Du musst wohl warten bis klar ist wo geangelt wird, erst dann kann man die sagen ob es dort einen Standplatz für dich gibt.
Staberhuk z.B. wurde vollkommen für Wohnmobile gesperrt und es wird dort auch kontrolliert !!
(sollte das Treffen in St`huk sein schick mir ne PN, ich hätte dann evtl. ne Lösung für den Standplatz  )
An div. anderen Ecken und Stränden ist ist es aber noch möglich.mit nem Womobi zu stehen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin Dirk, Pauly und ich kommen auch schon am 29.12. möglicherweise kannst du dein WM ja auch innerorts parken und mit uns lustig sein. Woher aus der Region Stade kommst du eigentlich?

@an den Rest!

Es wird kaaaalt.

Wenn die Vorhersage so bleibt und wir Fische fangen wollen, sollten wir auflandig fischen.


----------



## Flala - Flifi (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin!

Über 0° ist nicht kalt! Und bei zwei Windstärken sollte auflandig fischen kein Problem sein, oder?
Aber wenn ich hier gucke, dann dreht der Wind in der Nacht auf den 30. wieder auf West und nimmt bis morgens auf 11 Knoten, also Bft. 4 zu. Dazu leicht fallender Luftdruck, das klingt doch ziemlich gut! Aber wie Georg schon sagt, nichts ändert sich schneller als der Wetterbericht!
Egal, ich bin hoch optimistisch, ich will unbedingt fischen und nett snacken sowiso!
Das einzige, was mich anfechten könnte, wäre Eisregen oder hoher Neuschnee. Dann müsste ich statt zweieinhalb Stunden Fahrt wohl eher fünf oder sechs planen....
Also an alle: Über Weihnachten immer den Teller leer essen, damit das Wetter gut wird!

Frohes Fest!!!

Martin


----------



## dirkbu (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Du musst wohl warten bis klar ist wo geangelt wird, erst dann kann man die sagen ob es dort einen Standplatz für dich gibt.


 
Alles klar, dann warte ich mal ab, bis der Angelplatz klar ist.
Solange kann ich in Heiligenhafen ja noch üben....


----------



## Blindfischer (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Hallo alle zusammen,

dann wollen wir den Füllstand mal erhöhen:

auch dabei, als Mitglied der Kajakflotte, je nach Wetterlage evtl. noch mit Zweitkajak und Sohnemann.


Gruß

Der schlanke Mann mit der schönen Brille


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

So den Blindfischer habe ich auch eingetragen.
Müssten jetzt 25 Boardies auf der Liste stehen, wenn ich niemand vergessen/übersehen habe.
Das wird ja kuschelig am Strand.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Kann man bei sonem Wetter eigentlich noch mit der Gore-Tex-Büx fischen.
Wieviel braucht man dann drunter? Hat das schon mal Einer von Euch probiert?
Ich geh so bis 8 Grad Wassertemperatur, mit Skiunterwäsche und 2 dicken Fleecelagen noch komfortabel los. 
Wenns so richtig "frisch" war, hab ich dann eigentlich immer die Neoprene rausgeholt, da hab ich aber eigentlich kein Bock drauf.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Ich mache das jedenfalls. Ist kein Problem. Der Vorteil ist einfach das Trockenbleiben.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Ich mach das dann wohl auch.
2 Lagen Fleece kann ich noch "nachlegen".
Dann kann ich mir zwar kaum noch die Stiefel zubinden, aber wird schon gehen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Du solltest schon drauf achten, dass es an den Füßen nicht eng wird.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Die Stiefel sind gross, ich komm nur nicht soweit runter, aber das liegt an der Plautze.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Stimmt, die isoliert ja auch noch - Zwiebelprinzip+Blauwalprinzip - das
sollte gehen.


----------



## dirkbu (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Moin Dirk, Pauly und ich kommen auch schon am 29.12. möglicherweise kannst du dein WM ja auch innerorts parken und mit uns lustig sein. Woher aus der Region Stade kommst du eigentlich?


 
Hmm, WM innerorts parken?? Könnte Knolle geben, wenn ich darin penne. Ist auf Sylt jedenfalls so. Ne private Parkfläche ist da sicherer...

Ich wohne direkt in Stade mit Blick aufs Finanzamt..


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Ich habe 2 mich etwas irritierende E-Mails bekommen und möchte mich dazu kurz äussern:

Der von mir verwandte Begriff "Küstenelite" ist natürlich nicht wörtlich, sondern ironisch gemeint.
Weder in Hinblick auf Fangerfolge, Geheimbündnis, monetäre Möglichkeiten oder Sonstirgendwas, gibt es hier eine besondere Konstellation zwischen bestimmten AB-Mitgliedern.

Das ist ein ganz normales Treffen von Boardies die sich teilweise kennen, zudem aber Jeder!!!! hier herzlichst eingeladen ist.


----------



## Schutenpiet (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Kann man bei sonem Wetter eigentlich noch mit der Gore-Tex-Büx fischen.
> Wieviel braucht man dann drunter? Hat das schon mal Einer von Euch probiert?
> Ich geh so bis 8 Grad Wassertemperatur, mit Skiunterwäsche und 2 dicken Fleecelagen noch komfortabel los.
> Wenns so richtig "frisch" war, hab ich dann eigentlich immer die Neoprene rausgeholt, da hab ich aber eigentlich kein Bock drauf.



Wichtig ist komplett Funktionsunterwäsche und Socken !!Damit die Feuchtigkeit von der Haut kommt. Ich trag immer Fu Unterwäsche, dann Fleecehose, ebenso Fleece pulli.
An den Füßen hat die G3 Simms Neosocken, dadrunter hab ich Funktionssocken, und darüber die Watschuhe, in denen auch noch mal Neophren ist. Wenn´s dann zu kalt wird, dann Puuuuunsch und extremecouching, mit Füßen am Bauch der Partnerin :m

Piet


----------



## macmarco (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Ich trag immer _*Fu Unterwäsche*_,
> 
> Piet



FU???? für *Fu*mmelunterwäsche??? :q:q Peter, Peter,Peter.... Das gehört doch nicht hier her :q


----------



## goeddoek (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

So Jungs und Mädels |wavey:

Ich muss noch ein bisschen "tüdeln" und morgen geh ich noch 'ne Runde fischen 

Daher schon mal Frohe Weihnachten und alles Gute. Wir sehen uns am 30ten








Da wird dann auch wohl das Geheimnis der "Fu Man Chu Socken" gelöst  :q :q :q


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin Piet!

Das krieg ich schon hin.
Ich hab an den Füssen 1 Lage Trekkingsocken u. Skisocken von Falke.
Inne Büx Skiunterwäsche, 1 Lage dünnes Fleece, 1 Lage dickes Fleece von Simms und den Overall von Guideline.

Das dürfte klappen, man braucht ja nicht unbedingt 5 Stunden am Stück im Wasser stehen.


----------



## Schutenpiet (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin Piet!
> 
> Das krieg ich schon hin.
> Ich hab an den Füssen 1 Lage Trekkingsocken u. Skisocken von Falke.
> ...



Das wär für so´n Elbanlieger ja mit ´ner ganzen Tiede zu vergleichen, obwohl Schlick ja länger warm hält. |znaika:


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 mich etwas irritierende E-Mails bekommen und möchte mich dazu kurz äussern:
> 
> Der von mir verwandte Begriff "Küstenelite" ist natürlich nicht wörtlich, sondern ironisch gemeint.


 

Ich schmeiß mich weg, das ist nicht dein Ernst. Du hast nicht "solche" PNs bekommen, oder etwa doch?


----------



## Schutenpiet (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mich weg, das ist nicht dein Ernst. Du hast nicht "solche" PNs bekommen, oder etwa doch?



Das war bestimmt der kleine Bruder von Farina

piet


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Hallo Uli!

Ausdenken könnte ich mir sowas nun wirklich nicht, dafür ist der Gedanke für mich zu abwegig.

Ich erklärs Dir persönlich, dann wirkt es eigentlich ganz normal.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Jetzt sollten aber alle 30 Beteiligten "Küstenelite" unter ihr Avatar schreiben. Damit das auch klar ist.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Nee nee, immer locker bleiben, die wahre "Küstenelite" ist ja nicht im "Anfängerforum" unterwegs.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Genau Uli!

Die sind auf nem anderen Server.

Teilweise aber auch etwas zu verbissen in die Sache.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Was, wie, das ist jetzt nicht die Küstenelite hier? |kopfkrat Bin ich denn da überhaupt richtig? |kopfkrat

Nicht eher 'ne Männerunterwäschemodeschau und Beratung? |kopfkrat
Haut rein, noch mehr und es interessieren sich plötzlich alle Damen ... :m

:q :q


----------



## Ines (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



AngelDet schrieb:


> und es interessieren sich plötzlich alle Damen ...



Was die Küstenelite unten drunter trägt, finde ich auch spannend...:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was, wie, das ist jetzt nicht die Küstenelite hier? |kopfkrat Bin ich denn da überhaupt richtig? |kopfkrat


 
Nein Det, möglichweise ist das entäuschend, aber die "Küstenelite" trägt Fliegenrute, zeichnet sich durch einen leicht gestreßten Gesichtsausdruck aus, wenn sich ein Spinnfischer auf mehr als 50m nähert und diskutiert die Sache wissenschaftlich im Rahmen bewährter Küstenfischerbenimmkurse.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Achso, danke! Ich wußte gar nicht, dass die Küstenelitefliegenfischer so weit ausholen und den rundrum ü50m Wurfbackspace brauchen ...


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin Jungens #h

Bin auch wieder im Lande. Wir waren noch auf vorweihnachtlicher VerwndtenBesuchsTour... |uhoh:






dirkbu schrieb:


> Hmm, WM innerorts parken?? Könnte Knolle geben, wenn ich darin penne. Ist auf Sylt jedenfalls so. Ne private Parkfläche ist da sicherer...
> 
> Ich wohne direkt in Stade mit Blick aufs Finanzamt..



Dirk,
Uli meinte vermutlich "BeiMirAufDemHofStellplatz" 

Du kannst Deine Kiste gerne hier abstellen, Strom und Wasser bringst ja selber mit wie Du gesagt hast 
Bei Interesse bitte PN wegen der Adresse.
Wie groß ist Dein WoMo?

Es geht hier bei uns in der Stube am 29.12. am späten Nachmittag los mit gemütlichem beisamensein von Sundvogel, Pikepauly, Georg, Kohlmeise und mir.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Uli meinte vermutlich "BeiMirAufDemHofStellplatz"


 
Den meinte er, allerdings wollte er dich erst kontaktieren, bevor er Höfe anbietet, hat sich erledigt...#6


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Den meinte er, allerdings wollte er dich erst kontaktieren, bevor er Höfe anbietet, hat sich erledigt...#6



Ehrensache Uli #h


----------



## gallus (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Wenn wir uns schon nicht Elite nennen wollen/dürfen/können,
wie wär´s vielleicht mit:

-Halbelitärespinnsäuefraktion Westliche Ostsee-?

Darf man das schreiben?


----------



## dirkbu (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Dirk,
> Uli meinte vermutlich "BeiMirAufDemHofStellplatz"
> 
> Du kannst Deine Kiste gerne hier abstellen, Strom und Wasser bringst ja selber mit wie Du gesagt hast
> ...


 
Der Platz wäre perfekt und wird dankend angenommen....
Melde mich noch per P/N..


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

FGF






Freundeskreis-Gammeldansk-Fehmarn


----------



## Flala - Flifi (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

#g  !


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Ich stell mir Det gerade in der Nähe der Küstenelite, vom anderen Server vor.

Nachdem sie seit dem Morgengrauen mit ihren übergalaktischen Loomis Ruten den Nahbereich erfolglos abgefischt haben, stampft Det mit ner ziemlichen Welle vor sich her schiebend zwischen die Herren, grüsst freundlich in die Runde, feuert seinen 28 Gramm Spöket mit der 3,20 Mtr. VHF-Destroyer, 120 mtr. an den Rand der Fahrwasserrinne und pflückt ne 70 er Mefo weg, drillt gekonnt, grüsst nochmal in die Runde und verabschiedet sich mit dem flotten Spruch: "Mehr Fisch kann ich heute sowieso nicht mehr essen."






Sorry Det nur Spass!!


----------



## gallus (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Du hast wohl auch ne ve DK-pillen
bekommen?


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Gallus kennst Du Lumumba??


----------



## gallus (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Meinst du den Kakao mit Fusel drin?
Nee sowas kenne ich doch nicht!


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Gallus kennst Du Lumumba??


 
Gerrit, Freund, sei vorsichtig, du weißt doch, LMVG:|bigeyes


----------



## dirkbu (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Hoffe nicht der einzige Änfänger zu sein, aber auch viel lernen zu können...
Aber nach vielen erfolglosen Würfen dieses Jahr, hab ich heute meine erste Mefo in Heiligenhafen gelandet. Mit 44cm sogar maßig.
Wird morgen ein lecker Essen.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Uli

Da wo Du herkommst, heisst das Tote Tante??

Womit wir eigentlich bei der Getränkefrage wären.
Wobei das hätte auch noch Zeit bis Montag??
Aber Bier und Kurze, mach ich nich mehr mit.
Ich weiss, ich bin ein Weichei, aber ich trink entweder Bier o d e r Kurze.


@Dirkbu

Ganz dickes Petri!!!


----------



## gallus (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Gratulation Dirk!

Und lasz sie dir schmecken!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

"Tote Tante" erinnert auf jeden Fall an einen Gesichtsausdruck von dir, den ich unlängst bewundern konnte. Schauen wir mal was Georg so im Rucksäckchen mit hat, aber wir beide kaufen ja auch ein, von daher hast du volle Kontrolle.

Dirk, PETRI!


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Uli
> 
> Da wo Du herkommst, heisst das Tote Tante??
> 
> ...



Gerrit, die Getränkefrage für den 29.12. abends klären wir vor Ort, ich werde mich aber auch für EINE Variante entscheiden 

Wenn es recht ist, werden Sandra und ich einen großen Topf Chili als Abendessen bereitstellen #h


----------



## dirkbu (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Danke schön, wird mit Sicherheit schmecken:q

Morgen besorge ich mir noch schnell Wattis, denn Dorsch und Platte sind auch noch auf meiner Unerledigt-Liste. Auch soll mein neues Brandungsgeschirr mal was anderes als die Elbe sehen
Hoffe es geht auch was....


----------



## dirkbu (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Ohoh, sieht nach einem feuchten Abend aus...
Mit Chili wohl nicht nur feucht|rolleyes..




Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Gerrit, die Getränkefrage für den 29.12. abends klären wir vor Ort, ich werde mich aber auch für EINE Variante entscheiden
> 
> Wenn es recht ist, werden Sandra und ich einen großen Topf Chili als Abendessen bereitstellen #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



dirkbu schrieb:


> Ohoh, sieht nach einem feuchten Abend aus...
> Mit Chili wohl nicht nur feucht|rolleyes..



Wenn bei Dir am nächsten Morgen die Scheiben vom WoMo nach außen gedrückt sind, war das Chili gut


----------



## dirkbu (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Wenn bei Dir am nächsten Morgen die Scheiben vom WoMo nach außen gedrückt sind, war das Chili gut


 
Kein offenes Feuer|bigeyes
Heizung und Kühlschrank dürfen also nicht betrieben werden:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Sorry Det nur Spass!!


Der ist aber gut, ich hoffe wirklich, Du kannst gut in die Zukunft linsen! 

Eine Variante wäre aber noch interessanter:
Draussen, weit draussen sind schöne Ringe, so richtig viele große. Also 35g Talsperren-Sbiro drangetüdelt an die 320er, und nen feiner borstiger Streamer, ab das ganze in Richtung Danmark - und dann wie du schon schreibst!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Kriegt man oben so auf die schnelle Würmer oder muss man die erst bestellen oder so?


----------



## Wildshark (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*







 Nun ist Weihnachten!!! Ich wünsche der " Küstenelite"
schöne Tage mit Tannenbaum und alles was dazu gehört!!

Denkt immer daran es sind nur noch 6 Tage bis zum Treffen!






Gruß Torsten


----------



## dirkbu (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Kriegt man oben so auf die schnelle Würmer oder muss man die erst bestellen oder so?


 
In Heiligenhafen ja, kommt natürlich auf die Nachfrage an.
Nur der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm#6


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Kriegt man oben so auf die schnelle Würmer oder muss man die erst bestellen oder so?



Moin Kohli,
hier kannst Du mal anrufen und fragen wie es an der "Wurmfront" so aussieht:

http://fehmarn-tackle.de/load.php?name=Impressum

Gabi und Thorsten helfen Dir da auch gerne weiter. #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin Moin ,
ich als einfacher Arbeiter  möchte der Küstenelite ein
*Frohes Fest*​wünschen mit vielen Kaschenken . Feiert mit Euren Lieben ruhig und besinnlich , Streß gibt es an anderen Tagen genug :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Wünsche euch allen ein frohes Fest und bis in ein paar Tagen...freu mich schon drauf


----------



## goeddoek (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin Küstenelite ( das könnte das AB-Wort des Jahres werden  :q :q )  |wavey:

Na - wie schaut's aus ? Schon aufgeregt ?

Freue mich riesig auf das Treffen :vik:


----------



## dirkbu (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Elite ist eh ein Unwort
In Verbindung mit Küste bringt es halt viele "Nicht-Spaß-Versteher-Korinthenk***er" auf die Palme.
Was soll, sollen sie doch klettern. Wer hoch klettert kann auch tief fallen:q.
Ich habe als Anfänger versucht zu üben. Gestern und heute gab es in Heiligenhafen nichts an Mefo in den Kescher... Gestern hab ich kurz vorm Kescher eine kleine verloren. Die Koordination mit Kescher im Wasser und Fisch ranführen funzt halt noch nicht so... Bin ja noch Anfänger und froh überhaupt mal eine gelandet zu haben, die nun verdaut ist.

Heute hab ich dann meine 25 Wattwürmer von 16:00 bis 20:00Uhr verangelt.
Ergebnis: 7 maßige Schollen und Flundern 25- 30cm. Die schlucken aber auch tief, bis in den Magen rein.....
Ein Mini-Dorsch von ca. 20cm konnte ich ziemlich unverletzt wieder ins Wasser setzen...
Die hatte ich auch noch nie geangelt und mein Brandungsgeschirr hat die Feuertaufe gut gemeißtert. Die Bisse waren aber echt schwer zu erkennen. Die Rutenspitze hat nur ganz wenig gezuckt...
Na ja, 3 Mahlzeiten werden es wohl werden, aber ich habe festgestellt, dass meine Kleidung nicht ausreichend ist, stundenlang am Strand zu stehen. Muss mir wohl mal was richtig warmes besorgen....

Frohe Weihnachten allen und ich freue mich tierisch darauf was von der "Küstenelite" zu lernen#6.


----------



## macmarco (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

@Dirkbu: Dann maldickes Petri zu den "ersten" Fischen 

@Georgi:Klar freu ich mich schon riesig drauf....Kann meinet wegen schon morgen losgehen


----------



## dirkbu (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Danke schön...

Ich werde noch weiter üben mit meiner Spinne...
Der Anreiz ist ja "Küstenelite" zu werden:q....


----------



## Schutenpiet (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Küstenelite ( das könnte das AB-Wort des Jahres werden  :q :q )  |wavey:
> 
> Na - wie schaut's aus ? Schon aufgeregt ?
> 
> Freue mich riesig auf das Treffen :vik:



Moin old baas .....sowat reegt mi nich mehr op.
freun do ik mi awers gewiss.. bi dee Gesellschaft vun eene Elite, dor is doch wat in Busch, und den mut man dorbi sien  |supergri|supergri

Piet


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin Moin ,
*Definition "Küstenelite"* : *Menschen , die sich und andere auf die Schippe nehmen *, die Spaß an der Geselligkeit haben , *die helfen des helfens wegen ohne danach zu fragen* , *was sie dafür bekommen,* die angeln als Hobby und nicht als Wettkampf ansehen

Das passt auf die Leute mit denen ich gerne am Wasser bin :vik:

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moinsen Ihr Bekloppten 

Hier mal die aktuelle Winvorhersage der Meßstation Westermarkelsdorf:

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/westermarkelsdorf


Die Tage steht der Wind noch auf der Ostküste, nicht stark aber stetig...

Sollte für leicht aufgewirbeltes Wasser am 30.12. sorgen. Also eigentlich ganz gute Voraussetzungen um dann im Schutz der Steilküste leicht ablandig/seitlich zu fischen und zu grillen etc.

Wie Uli schon sagte, wäre bei den Temperaturen leicht auflandig besser, dann müßten wir auf die Südküste ausweichen.
Auch da gibts nette Stellen, müssen wir dann am 30.12. morgens bei Mäckes entscheiden.
Der Wind hat die letzten Tage so oft was anderes gemacht als vorhergesagt, da ist genaues planen fast nicht möglich...


----------



## goeddoek (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

@ Konteradmirool

Top Erklärung #6 :m





Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Wie Uli schon sagte, wäre bei den Temperaturen leicht auflandig besser, dann müßten wir auf die Südküste ausweichen.
> 
> Von mir aus gerne #h
> 
> ...




@ Schutenmann

Ich hab mich nur etwas gewundert über die Reaktion |bigeyes |supergri |supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Aloha, Elite des kalten Ostwindes und der niedrig stehenden Sonne,

Noch 3-mal schlafen und dann gehts los.

Der Herr der schlanken Hechte hat es bestens erklärt.


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

@Dirkbu

Das läuft doch gut bei Dir.
Petri!


----------



## Gardenfly (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Ist ja schrecklich kalt geworden,hätten wir lieber ein Boardie Hornhechtangeln machen sollen.


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

@Gardenfly

Das wird ja irgendwann auch wieder anliegen, mit den Hornies.
Es ist zwar kalt, aber gerade noch nicht zu kalt.
Ein büschen was anziehen sollte, man aber schon am Dienstag.


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Der DWD sagt was von 0- 2 Grad und leichtem Südostwind.
Da geht was.


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Jup Männers, Sibirien wartet auf euch 

windfinder meldet 1 - 2 Grad...

wetter-online meldet 1 - 3 Grad

wetter.de meldet 1 - minus 4 Grad


Sucht euch die Temperatur aus, die euch am besten gefällt 

Leute, da geht noch was  Wir sind doch alle in sexy Pradagonia Watklamotten gehüllt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Nimmt mal die Harztour raus (AngelDet,Fyggi,Volker72),
da sind so einige Probleme aufgetreten, die hier aber nicht so hin gehören, aber das wird nix und für so'n 1.5 Tage Event kann ich leider auch nicht im Moment alleine hoch brennen, das ginge erst im Frühjahr wenn Familie mit käme für'n paar Tage länger.
Volker72 kommt evtl. vom alten Wohnsitz hoch, aber auch sehr fraglich bei der Lage.


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

So die Harzer sind raus.

Schade aber nützt nix.
Nächstesmal klappts!


----------



## Schutenpiet (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Also dat mit dat wedder hebbt jie aber nich so richtig in griff.. dat kunn geern so´n lütten Tick warmer warrn, un de Wind so´n lütt beeten mehr vun west komen #d#d nu fehlt blots noch, wat jie dat mit den Besatz nich hinkreegn hebt...kunn ja ween, wat de Fisch hier noch posten dot, wat se weg´n dat Mistwedder in Moment mehr so op de Malediven sind, un laaaaider ok nicht dorbi!!...#c   und denn ? Na ick kiek mi dat an..:q:q

Piet


----------



## goeddoek (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Wieso, Piet - Wetter ist doch klasse :vik:

Bald ist's soweit #6 #6 #6


----------



## dirkbu (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Dirkbu
> 
> Das läuft doch gut bei Dir.
> Petri!


 
Es lief gut.....seit den Platten Schneider:c


----------



## gallus (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Mensch Leudings,

noch 1 1/2Tage und hier ist Funkstille?
Liegt die Elite flach?

Mir ist schon aufgeregt,fast alle Sachen schon gepackt.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Wir sind doch alle in sexy Pradagonia Watklamotten gehüllt



wenn ich mich nicht gaaanz doll irre, dann hattest Du heute aber die figurbetonenede *Simms*onite-Watjacke im Classic Style über die breiten Schultern gehängt #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



gallus schrieb:


> noch 1 1/2Tage und hier ist Funkstille?
> Liegt die Elite flach?



Eigentlich ist doch alles klar oder? Wir fahren morgen früh um 8 los und gepackt ist noch nix. Ging auch nicht, ich mußte heute angeln...


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nicht gaaanz doll irre, dann hattest Du heute aber die figurbetonenede *Simms*onite-Watjacke im Classic Style über die breiten Schultern gehängt #h



Teufel nochmal... warst Du das doch heute in Staberhuk? Ich war so vertieft im Gespräch als wir da zurückgelaufen sind... Aber irgendwie kam mir das Gesicht schon bekannt vor.

Sorry Vossie aber da hab ich echt nicht geschaltet 

Aber die Watjacke ist ne Patagonia SST der erste Generation, nix Simms #h

Warst Du erfolgreich? 
Wir sind nach Westermarkelsdorf umgezogen, Kollege hat noch eine in der Dämmerung erwischt, nicht die größte aber blitzeblank 
Seine zweite MeFo überhaupt  Hat sich also gelohnt #h


----------



## gallus (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



sundvogel schrieb:


> . Ging auch nicht, ich mußte heute angeln...



Gibs zu,du warst üben,oder!?|supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



gallus schrieb:


> Gibs zu,du warst üben,oder!?|supergri




Genau, irgendjemand hat mir erzählt, das man Forellen gut durch anfüttern mit Garnelen anlocken kann. Daraufhin habe ich heute den ganzen Tag mit der Köderflitsche trainiert.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> 1.   Aber die Watjacke ist ne Patagonia SST der erste Generation, nix Simms #h
> 
> 2.   Warst Du erfolgreich?



zu 1. --->  uuups....|rolleyes
zu 2. --->  nö...nicht wirklich #c

ansonsten....nächstes Mal unterbreche ich dann einfach das Gespräch und reich' Dir meine Flosse :q:q

Aber ganz ehrlich..... ich habe auch erst geschaltet, als Ihr schon einiges an Strecke weiter wech gewesen seid |rolleyes

Petri dann zum Silber noch 

und nun ziehe ich mich ganz diskret wieder zurück #h


----------



## Fischbox (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin,

ich stosse ja erst am Nachmittag auf ein Pläuschen dazu. Wie kann ich denn dann erfahren, wo auf der Insel es den lustigen Haufen "freiwillig bekloppter Küstenjunkies" hingeblasen hat?!


----------



## goeddoek (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich stosse ja erst am Nachmittag auf ein Pläuschen dazu. Wie kann ich denn dann erfahren, wo auf der Insel es den lustigen Haufen "freiwillig bekloppter Küstenjunkies" hingeblasen hat?!



Über die Handynummer, die Du gerade per PN bekommen hast #h


----------



## Fischbox (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Über die Handynummer, die Du gerade per PN bekommen hast #h



Schönes Ding#6 Besten Dank! Man sieht sich dann morgen am Wasser....


----------



## Flala - Flifi (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin!

Ich freu mich schon sooooo!!#6

Das mit der Handynummer kam mir heute auch schon in den Sinn. Bei unseren 250km Anfahrt am Dienstag Morgen kann ja auch mal was dazwischen kommen (z.B. 463589 andere Autos auf der A1 oder so|uhoh. Kannst Du mir auch die Nummer der Auskunftshotline schicken, falls wir Verspätung haben?

Veelen Dank!

Martin (der heute Nachmittag schonmal Schnüre fettet...)


----------



## Wildshark (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Oh wat ne Freude!!!!! 
Nur noch 15 Stunden und 18Minuten!!!!!
Bis es los geht!!!
Werde mich schon mal ins Auto setzen!!!!:m

Bis gleich!!!!!


----------



## macmarco (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

So, nun habe ich, was ich Piet bereits schon sagte, es amtlich... Ich darf trotz meines Urlaubes morgen arbeiten#q#q

Das heißt, dass ich nicht morgends dort sein werde, aber es vllt. zum Mittag hin schaffe und noch nen bissl mit euch klönen kann


----------



## Schwarzwusel (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



macmarco schrieb:


> aber es vllt. zum Mittag hin schaffe und noch nen bissl mit euch klönen kann


 Haste net Lust mich einzusammeln ????? Will auch klönen....:q  Hab morgen leider kein Auto zur Verfügung


----------



## macmarco (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Haste net Lust mich einzusammeln ????? Will auch klönen....:q  Hab morgen leider kein Auto zur Verfügung



Wenn es alles so hinhaut, wie ich es mir vorstelle, ist es kein Problem... Melde mich aber dann bei dir |supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



macmarco schrieb:


> wenn es alles so hinhaut, wie ich es mir vorstelle, ist es kein problem... Melde mich aber dann bei dir |supergri


 #6#6#6


----------



## gallus (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moinsen,

hat noch einer Grillanzünder ??


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Erde an Vorrauskommando..Erde an Vorrauskommando,
erbitten die Wetterdaten vom Zielgebiet.
Bitte unter Berücksichtigung von Vorhaltewinkel und Erdkrümmung :q:q:q

Piet


----------



## hawken (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Guten tag.
Mein Name ist Mike,ich bin 44 jahre jung,und komme aus hamburg.
Ich bin ein Angel Neuling, ist es möglich,das ich mich,an dem Morgigen Angeltreff, Einklinke.?


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



hawken schrieb:


> Guten tag.
> Mein Name ist Mike,ich bin 44 jahre jung,und komme aus hamburg.
> Ich bin ein Angel Neuling, ist es möglich,das ich mich,an dem Morgigen Angeltreff, Einklinke.?



Da die Orga wahrscheinlich schwer am Vorbereiten ist, sach ich mal Logo :q:q
Aber möglichst wat zum Essen oder trinken oder beides.. oder ..
Na Dir fällt bestimmt was ein. Treffen morgen früh um 0830 bei MC in Burg von da gehts an den Strandabschnitt Mefobeach|wavey:

Peter


----------



## hawken (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Ok.
Bin dabei.


----------



## Dorschminister (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

ich würde mal schätzen das die alle voll wie ein Schichtbus in der Ecke hängen und sich riesig aufs angeln und ne Tablette gegen Köppiaua freuen:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Da die Orga wahrscheinlich schwer am Vorbereiten ist, sach ich mal Logo :q:q



Die Orga hat im Moment etwas Konzentrationsprobleme. Georg hat schon drei Verwarnungen ausgesprochen, liegt aber momentan gefesselt in seinem Schlafsack.



Dorschminister schrieb:


> ich würde mal schätzen das die alle voll wie ein Schichtbus in der Ecke hängen und sich riesig aufs angeln und ne Tablette gegen Köppiaua freuen:q



Ich sag mal so, im Grunde hast du nicht ganz unrecht. Ich beantworte erstmal alle Fragen mit ja, bis auf die mit dem Grillanzünder, da weiß ich auch nicht.

Strandabschnitt ist morgen WMdorf, es ist eine moderate 3 von hinten links angesagt.


----------



## Dorschminister (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

werde auf jeden Fall hinzustoßen aber erst so gegen 10Uhr, oder anders gesagt ich werde kommen wenn bei einigen die Kopfschmerzen gehen|supergri


----------



## Gardenfly (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

So,aus den Bett bin ich schnon mal.
Haben für unseren Landkreis eine Glatteiswarnung rausgegeben (und 2 andere Kreise in NdS).


----------



## Dorschminister (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

so meine geliebte Couch in meinem geliebten warmen Wohnzimmer haben mich wieder, mein Gott war das kalt heute aber trotzdem ein sehr gelungenes Treffen mit netten Boardies. Ich habe heute das Treffen genutzt und mein neues SOT entjungfert und was soll ich sagen ich bin total begeistert.


----------



## Dorschminister (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

noch ein Bild


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Einfach ein paar Bilders 

Die sprechen eigentlich für sich, deswegen lasee ich den Kommentar einfach weg...


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

...und noch mehr...


----------



## Blindfischer (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> ...und noch mehr...




Die Augen von Piets Blase- Dorsch kommen gar nicht recht zur Geltung...:m:m:m


----------



## Dorschminister (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Die Augen von Piets Blase- Dorsch kommen gar nicht recht zur Geltung...:m:m:m



|bigeyes wo seid ihr noch hingepaddelt?? Nach Tschernobyl? Der Dorsch sieht zumindest so aus:q
@Piet Petri zum Fang auf Dich ist verlass, ich glaub du fängst sogar noch im feuchten Feudel was|supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin Moin ,
schade das ich nicht zu Besuch kommen konnte :c . Hab ja versucht jemanden von der Küstenelite ans Tel zu bekommen aber keiner wollte mit mir sprechen :c:c:q:q . Hab da mal ne Frage : Warum liegt da Piet mit Glupschaugen auf den Steinen ? Wolltet Ihr nicht Mefo´s fangen und nicht arme Schuten Paddler ? duck und ganz schnell wech |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Blindfischer (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Erstmal noch vielen dank an die Orga, das hat alles prima geklappt und es war ein toller (wenn auch ein wenig frischer) Tag

Die Fänge hielten sich leider in Grenzen, der Dorsch ist sehr weit draussen bei Piet eingestiegen, seinen großen Bruder wollte er nicht, den hat er wieder freigelassen.. duck und wech

Es sind sogar noch von den Watern Mefos gefangen worden , mein letzter Stand ist, dass wohl Flawaflifi die Ausrichtung fürs nächste Mal gewonnen hat.

Wie der Dorsch zu seinen Glubschaugen kam ist noch Gegenstand der aktuellen Diskussion, die Versionen gehen von Mundgeblasen bis zur Sonderbehandlung ala Hühner bei Bauer sucht Frau... Piet schwiegt bisher heroisch und behauptet, das köme vom kräftigen Sclag auf den Kopf...ich sag jetzt besser nix weiter.

guten Rutsch euch allen, bis zum nächsten mal.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Wildshark (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Man war das wieder ein Tag!!!
Super !!!!
Und hier die Bilder von der Ankunft der " Küstenelite " !!!
Es fehlte nur noch der Spielmanzug der uns begleiten hätte können!!!:vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

AAAAlllssooooo.. naja.. will ja nix sagen, aber ich habe nur meine Pflicht getan( was den Dorsch anbelangt) Der kam mit Myxomathose angepaddelt und ist immer gegen mein Kajak geschwommen, konnte ja auch nix sehen das arme Tier.
Da ist mir eingefallen, das die Augen beim Dorschfilet eigentlich nicht so die Rolle spielen und hab ihn mitgenommen.
Dorsch 2 war wirklich ein ärgerliches Kapitel, zumal ich den Fisch schon längsseits hatte, aber nicht ans Gaff kam. Also versuchte Dirk in seiner gemächlichen Art, einen Alarmstart hinzulegen.
Als der Dorsch das sah dachte er nur duck und wech |supergri
Dabei hat der Gute (Dorsch, geschätzt gute 90 cm ) zwei Haken vom Drilling abgebrochen.. aber Dirk ist ja gut versichert 
Hoffe, dass denn wenigstens das Leichenteil gemundet hat, dass zwischendurch verspeist wurde.
Ansonsten ein Supertreff mit netten Leuten, die auch fast alle da waren.
An alle noch nen guten Rutsch

Piet


----------



## Alikes (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin Jungs,
so Waschmaschine ist repariert und das Watgeschirr gereinigt!
Jetzt wirds Zeit das ich was esse und ein schönes Bierchen dazu trinke!
Meerforelle ist versorgt und wird Morgen Mittag verspeist!
Dank noch mal an die Organisatoren und an alle anderen, hat Spaß gemacht und ich hoffe wir wiederholen das. Ich weiß jetzt noch nicht ob ich derjenige bin der dieses Treffen das nächste Mal organisiert, denn ein paar Jungs waren bei meiner Abfahrt ja noch unterwegs.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## dirkbu (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

War ein schönes Erlebnis, zwar ziemlich frisch, sehr nette Leute, etwas Fisch gesehen und gaaaanz ohne Kopfaua zum angeln gekommen#6.

Ich war nur etwas erstaunt, dass das Zentrallager schon geräumt war. Der Grill hat wohl als Wärmequelle nicht ganz gereicht.

Nun bin ich sogar richtig müde und falle gleich in die Koje...


----------



## macmarco (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Die Bilderchen sehen doch klasse aus...:m
Das nächste mal bin ich auf jedenfall wieder dabei... schitt Arbeit 
Naja, dafür hatte ich es warm :g


----------



## Flala - Flifi (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin!

So, ich bin auch zuhaus und ausgeladen! Als Rudi und ich im Dunkeln am Parkplatz ankamen saß nur noch der arme Jürgen (Gardenfly) einsam dort (er musste ja mit uns mitfahren...) alle anderen waren schon weg! Zu kalt? Kann ja gar nicht sein!
Deshalb hier noch mal Danke an die Orga! Es war ein herrlicher Angeltag mit netten Leuten.
Ich hab in der Abenddämmerung oben an der Spitze noch einen Biß auf die Fliege verkloppt, sonst hatten wir nix mehr zu verbuchen. Aber nach ner 53er Regenbogen will ich hier mal nicht rummaulen. Kann mir jemand ein Foto von der Flosse schicken?

Orga für *BMA3* kann ich gerne in Angriff nehmen, macht mal grobe Vorschläge, wann!

Gute Nacht allerseits und guten Rutsch und so!

Martin


----------



## Freelander (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Hallo Leute,

Wäre gerne dabei gewesen,aber der liebe Dienst hatte mal wieder dafür gesorgt das ich nicht teilnehmen konnte.
Was ist denn an Mefos gefangen worden?

Vorschlag für BMFA3 schnellst möglich|supergri#h


----------



## goeddoek (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin, ihr Verrückten #h


Vorweg - Entschuldigung an Woydi und evtl. Andere, die mich nicht erreichen konnten. Mein Handy hat seinen Geist gänzlich aufgegeben. Das habe ich allerdings zu spät bemerkt. Nicht nur ihr habt euch geärgert sondern auch ich. Nachdem ich wieder auf Lolland war, konnte ich erstmal sehen, wie ich Regina über mein Erscheinen informiere :r :r :r

Aber nun zu angenehmeren Dingen: 

Ja, das war ein Tag, wie ich ihn nur selten erlebt habe. Allerdings haben wir am Vorabend auch alle Fährnisse standhaft über uns ergehen lassen :q :q :q


Wo soll man anfangen ? Klasse Leute, lieben Gruß auch an die "Neuen", die dabei waren :m

1a Stimmung und 'ne Geselligkeit, als hätten alle Teilnehmer bisher nur in dieser Konstellation gefischt #6

Dann lecker Verköstigung mit "selle de chevreuil a'la Pierre Ruisseauhomme " und Braadwuäß.

Dazu einen Punsch vom Feinsten #6

Dankeschön an Steffen für den Shuttle Service, die Organisation und einen erstklassigen Abend auf Fehmarn und natürlich an alle Teilnehmer #h

Und eine Sache, die mir noch am Herzen liegt: Danke, Gallus - das war ganz großes Kino von Dir. Trotz Krankheit und "Wassereinbruch" zu erscheinen, mitzufischen und tapfer die Strandwache bis zum Schluss zu machen, damit wir fischen konnten :vik:
Hast einen gut 

Das Boardie Meerforellenangeln scheint sich zu genau so einem Klassiker wie der Tüdeltreff zu entwickeln.

Wenn es sich irgendwie einrichten lässt, bin ich Ende März auf Fehmarn wieder dabei #h


Liebe Grüße,

Georg


----------



## hawken (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Es hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen, möchte auf jedenfall, nächstes mal wieder dabei sein.
Guten Rutsch allen.


----------



## Wildshark (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

@ All

So nun heute zum letzten mal am PC !!

Wünsche Euch Allen einen guten Rutsche ins neue Jahr !!!!!






Wir sehen ,hören oder lesen uns dann bestimmt im nächsten Jahr wieder !!!!

Gruß  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Torsten


----------



## Pikepauly (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin Moin!

Es war sehr nett und lustig.
Eigentlich wie immer.
Zu einer Institution könnte man das wirklich machen, da wäre ich dabei.

Spätestens beim nächsten Mal muss Löns aber auffen Stein und ein Gedicht vortragen.
Diesmal hatte er ...... Naja, Schonzeit eben.


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Auch wenn ich heute mit gar fiesem Schnupfen darniederliege (Kopp wie ein Radio, Nase zu und Halsschmerzen), es war ein tolles Event und der Abend davor in dieser Runde einfach wunderbar.

Speziell an die Gäste des Vorabends ein Herzliches Dankeschön, daß Ihr da ward, rutscht gut ins neue Jahr.

Auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen, Ihr seid bei uns immer willkommen #h


----------



## dirkbu (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Da wünsche ich dir mal ganz dolle gute Besserung|krank:

Der Vortag war auch echt super. Besonderen Dank für das gute Essen und den Klasse Parkplatz.

Beim nächsten Mal wäre ich gerne wieder dabei.

Heute hatte ich leider auch wieder eine Nullnummer. Bin aber noch am Überlegen ob ich gleich nochmal mit einen schwarzen Spöket an den Strand gehe. Es wird ja langsam dunkel....
Erst muss ich mich aber bei einen Glühwein aufwärmen. War kalt und ziemlich zugig am Strand in Heiligenhafen....

Ich wünsche einen Guten Rutsch.....


----------



## Ines (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Tja, dieses Event habe ich nun leider versäumt, werde mich aber beim nächsten Mal gerne einklinken, wenn ich gesundheitlich fitter bin - dann dürfen die Temperaturen auch gerne über Null liegen.

Ein frohes Neues bekannter- und unbekannterweise!


----------



## gallus (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin Leudings,

in mich ist auch wieder das Leben eingekehrt.
Das war mal wieder ein schöner Tag mit euch!

Ein Glück,dasz mir nicht so kalt war,
hatte am Abend noch 39,8°C gemessen!|krank:

Ein Spaziergänger hatte noch ne Fliegenbox gefunden und zu uns gebracht.
Da wir den Eingentümer nicht ermitteln konnten,habe ich sie in
meine Obhut genommen.
* Also,wer seine kleinen Schätze vermiszt,
möge sich bei mir melden..


*


----------



## Schutenpiet (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Schön, dass Du wieder postingfähig bist |wavey:
Wollte mich Georg auf jeden Fall anschliessen... Danke für Deinen Einsatz am 30. #6
Weiterhin gute Genesung... Und leg Dir was warmes auf den Bauch 

Piet


----------



## gallus (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Und leg Dir was warmes auf den Bauch
> 
> Hab ich gestern schon,deswegen bin ich
> ja schon wieder aktiv!


----------



## macmarco (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



gallus schrieb:


> Hab ich gestern schon,deswegen bin ich
> ja schon wieder aktiv!


Also er meinte wohl eine Wärmflasche, der Herr ... Nicht das holde Burgfräulein :q:q


----------



## gallus (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Ups,

die Wärmflasche war grad nicht greifbar
und das Gute so nah!:q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Grüße auch vom "Mefoangler mit bayrischem Migrationshintergrund". Es waren tolle Tage auf der Insel und der nächste Trip ist schon in Planung , dann für Ende März und mit Belly oder Kajak. 
Falls das zeitlich mit der 3. Auflage des Mefotreffens übereinstimmen sollte - umso besser!
Bis dahin lasst es krachen 2009, bleibt einigermaßen brav und vor allem viel Petri Heil!

Gruß, Steffen


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Und beim nächsten mal gibt es keine Nichtfänger :vik:
habe ich mal so beschlossen.


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

@Kohlmeise 
Was ich glaube ich nie verstehen werde, ist wie jemand der so prima Hochdeutsch schreibt, so sprechen kann wie Du.

Aber egal! Lustig wars.


----------



## Hansen fight (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin Jungs
Erst nochmal schönes neues Jahr
Wann ist dann das nächste BMA,gibt es noch keinen Termin ?
Würde wenns geht wieder dabei sein.#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Kohlmeise
> Was ich glaube ich nie verstehen werde, ist wie jemand der so prima Hochdeutsch schreibt, so sprechen kann wie Du.
> 
> Aber egal! Lustig wars.




He Gerrit,

du hasst das einfach nicht lang genug über dich ergehen lassen müssen, das Fränkisch. Grundregeln: es gibt kein P und auch kein T, dann weißt du doch schon die Hälfte! 

Es gibt in Süddeutschland noch ganz andere Regionen (Oberpfalz zum Beispiel), da verstehe selbst ich kaum ein Wort.
Ich verspreche dir aber, fleißig das Hochdeutsche zu üben, bis wir uns das nächste mal treffen. Oder aber wir machen IG-Treffen am Fränkischen Seenland, das wäre dann die geballte Ladung für dich...
|rolleyes


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin Meischen #h
Also ich verstehe Dich hervorragend 

Freu hschon, wenn Du wieder da bist und wir Dorsche klopfen


----------



## Ines (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Also, gegen einen IG-Trip ins Fränkische Seenland hätte ich auch nichts. 
Man soll da ja auch so herrlich einkehren können! |rolleyes (ich meine jetzt nicht zum Fischessen)


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin Moin ,


Ines schrieb:


> Also, gegen einen IG-Trip ins Fränkische Seenland hätte ich auch nichts.
> Man soll da ja auch so herrlich einkehren können! |rolleyes (ich meine jetzt nicht zum Fischessen)



zu schlechte Luft und da brauchste echt ein Wörterbuch um die Ureinwohner zu verstehen :q . War ja beruflich 6 Jahre in der Nähe vom Frankenland und hab da so einiges auszustehen gehabt :q . Hab dann einfach den Spieß umgedreht und auf platt weiter geschnackt :q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Flala - Flifi (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin un een frohes Neejoahr!

Nun sagt doch mal an, welche Fänge es tatsächlich noch gab bei unserem Treffen? Ich hab auußer meiner Raini noch eine Mefo und einen Dorsch gesehen, bevor ich wieder Richtung Spitze gewandert bin. Und als wir zum Parkplatz kamen waren ja alle weg....

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## gallus (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin Martin,

das ist wohl bei den 3Fischen geblieben.
Wurden diese eigentlich abgelichtet?

Hab immer noch die gefundene Plano-Fliegenbox!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> zu schlechte Luft und da brauchste echt ein Wörterbuch um die Ureinwohner zu verstehen :q . War ja beruflich 6 Jahre in der Nähe vom Frankenland und hab da so einiges auszustehen gehabt :q . Hab dann einfach den Spieß umgedreht und auf platt weiter geschnackt :q .
> ...




zu schlechte Luft?
weniger Stadt als bei uns rundum gibts wohl kaum noch in Deutscheland.
Wo warst du denn unterwegs? Ne, ist schon sehr schön bei uns unten. Bei euch am Meer aber so herrlich unkompliziert, was das Angeln angeht.
Na ja, bin ja bald wieder da.
:l


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

@Kohlmeise 
Sach an, Du kommst wieder!

Da simmer dabei.....


----------



## Welshunter (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Auch wenn ich mich jetzt erst melde, und nur für zwei stündchen anwesend war...es war echt ne feine Sache, wenn auch kalt

Danke
und gruß an alle|wavey:

Simon


----------



## Margaux (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Hallo MeFo-Profis |wavey:,

mir hat`s sehr viel Spaß gemacht, vor allem einige von Euch endlich mal persönlich kennenzulernen. Und beim Fang der einzigen Meerforelle des Tages war ich dabei und habe die Freude des Fängers - Glückwunsch Alexander #6 - live erlebt.

Großer Dank an das Orga-Team!! Beim nächsten Mal nehme ich definitiv wieder teil (hoffentlich paßt es terminlich). Dann werde ich meinen Gasgrill mitbringen, in der Pause auch gerne den Grillmaxe spielen und eine Runde Würstchen spendieren... - also bringt Euch ordentlich Pausenbrote mit :q


----------



## gallus (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Margaux schrieb:


> - also bringt Euch ordentlich Pausenbrote mit :q





Wenn´s mal wieder länger dauert?|bla:


----------



## Margaux (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



gallus schrieb:


> Wenn´s mal wieder länger dauert?|bla:



Jaa auch..., aber eigentlich meinte ich, wenn ich die Würstchen beim Grillen verbrennen lasse |rolleyes, habt ihr wenigstens noch Reserven...


----------



## Freelander (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Hallo,
Habt Ihr schon einen Termin?
Ich möchte jetzt auch endlich mal dabei sein.
Vlt.sollte ich da mal Urlaub einreichen damit das endlich mal klappt.:q


----------



## gallus (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Achso,

dachte,du meinest die 3h-Grill-Anheiz-Aktion.
Hatte aber auch was Gutes,man hatte Zeit für anständige Gespräche.


----------



## Margaux (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



gallus schrieb:


> Achso,
> 
> dachte,du meinest die 3h-Grill-Anheiz-Aktion.



Na ja, das stimmt auch wiederum ein bißchen. Die lange Anheizaktion hat mich jedenfalls dazu bewogen, beim nächsten Mal meinen Gasgrill mitzubringen.


----------



## Margaux (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Freelander schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Habt Ihr schon einen Termin?
> Ich möchte jetzt auch endlich mal dabei sein.
> Vlt.sollte ich da mal Urlaub einreichen damit das endlich mal klappt.:q



Hej Marc-Andree,

ich bin wirklich gespannt, wann ich Dich mal persönlich kennenlerne... Bisher hat's jedenfalls nie geklappt, reiche am besten wirklich Urlaub ein


----------



## Fischbox (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Scheint ja ein gelungenes Event gewesen zu sein. Ich bin leider Opfer von Georgs Handy-Super-Gau geworden. Ich war am 30.12. um 15.15 Uhr auf der Insel, konnte aber telefonisch leider nicht in Erfahrung bringen wo ihr Euch vergnügt und alle verdächtigen Plätze abklappern, da hatte ich keinen Bock drauf.


----------



## Freelander (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hej Marc-Andree,
> 
> ich bin wirklich gespannt, wann ich Dich mal persönlich kennenlerne... Bisher hat's jedenfalls nie geklappt, reiche am besten wirklich Urlaub ein



Jaja,
Ich habe schon letzte Woche nach Dir gefahndet über DETweil ich hier lange von dir nichts mehr gelesen habe.
Ich wollte eigentlich dieses WE los auf die Mefopirsch und da wollte ich dich fragen ob Du mitwolltest,hat sich dann aber eh zerschlagen wegen dem Wetter hier,ganzen Tag nur Fieselregen gewesen.#c


----------



## Wildshark (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Na das mit dem Spiritus im Wohnmobil hat doch nach Gefühlten 1000000000 Stunden super gaklappt!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Es fehlte nur noch die Variante mit den zwei Hölzern, die man aneinander reibt!!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Belly_gaga (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardie Meerforellenangeln 2*

Moin Leute Und Frohes Neues mir hat es auch sehr gefallen solche treffen sind immer eine lustige angelegenheit egal wie kalt hier noch ein Paar Bilder:|wavey:


----------

